# Sticky  Stel jezelf voor:



## Inca Bloc

​ik zie hier meer en meer mensen een draad starten om zich voor te stellen, dus ik dacht, wààrom niet één draad waar iederéén zich kan voorstellen? Dan blijft de rest van de threads alsvast hoofdzakelijk over uurwerken gaan. uiteraard post je enkel wat je over jezélf kwijt wil.

Ik zal de spits afbijten (alhoewel ik al een vergelijkbare draad heb, echter, zonder véél prijs te geven in die draad)

Ik ben geboren als stier (mei) in 1975, in Belgisch Limburg, en nog steeds woonachtig daar.

Muziek :
Kyuss, Sleep, MrBungle, Funkadelic, George Clinton, Buckethead, Praxis, Zillatron, Bootsy etc.....

Hobby's :
Sleutelen, tekenen, ontwerpen, lezen, uitvinden, auto's, moto's bouwen, hot-rod's(rat) bouwen, custom fietsen bouwen, horloges, bier en chikkies.

Job :
Zelfstandige. Mijn bedrijven hebben verschillende activiteiten, oa bouwkundige expertise mbt stabiliteit, projectontwikkeling, sociale woningbouw, elektriciteitswerken, domotica, grondstoffenhandel (koper, zilver en natuurlijke onbewerkte rubber). Handels en aankoopbemiddeling, PR, Internationale trading en ga zo nog maar eventjes door.....
Op mijn 17e het ouderlijke huis verlaten om de wereld te zien, nooit meer weergekeerd, en ik heb het me nog steeds niet beklaagd!


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Inca Bloc said:


> ik zie hier meer en meer mensen een draad starten om zich voor te stellen, dus ik dacht, wààrom niet één draad waar iederéén zich kan voorstellen? Dan blijft de rest van de threads alsvast hoofdzakelijk over uurwerken gaan. uiteraard post je enkel wat je over jezélf kwijt wil.
> 
> Ik zal de spits afbijten (alhoewel ik al een vergelijkbare draad heb, echter, zonder véél prijs te geven in die draad)
> 
> Ik ben geboren als stier (mei) in 1975, in Belgisch Limburg, en nog steeds woonachtig daar.
> 
> Muziek :
> Kyuss, Sleep, MrBungle, Funkadelic, George Clinton, Buckethead etc.....
> 
> Hobby's :
> Sleutelen, tekenen, ontwerpen, uitvinden, auto's, moto's, horloges, bier en chikkies.
> 
> Job :
> Zelfstandige. Mijn bedrijven hebben verschillende activiteiten, oa bouwkundige expertise mbt stabiliteit, projectontwikkeling, sociale woningbouw, elektriciteitswerken, domotica, grondstoffenhandel (koper, zilver en natuurlijke onbewerkte rubber). Handels en aankoopbemiddeling, PR, Internationale trading en ga zo nog maar eventjes door.....
> Op mijn 17e het ouderlijke huis verlaten om de wereld te zien, nooit meer weergekeerd, en ik heb het me nog steeds niet beklaagd!


Ik zal me ook even voorstellen in mijn eerste post ooit op dit forum:

Mijn naam is Roel, ik ben 24 jaar oud en ben momenteel aan het afstuderen op een hogeschool in Tilburg. Voor ik begon aan mijn hbo-studie heb ik mijn koksopleiding afgerond en ik ben dan ook nog steeds twee dagen per week werkzaam in de keuken van een restaurant.

Wat betreft horloges: Bidle wees mij een tijde terug op WUS. Hij gaf de tip me hier eens voor te stellen en wat mee te posten. Mijn slechte Engels (vind ik persoonlijk) hield mij een tijdje tegen. Nu ik dit topic zag dacht ik "what the heck" (hey, Engels ) ik stel me even voor.

Voor ik foto's plaats wil ik me al verontschuldigen voor de slechte kwaliteit. Op de een of andere manier haalt Photobucket de kwaliteit zwaar onderuit bij mijn foto's.

Ergens begin 2007 heb ik van mijn vriendin een Danish Design gehad:

Dit horloge heb ik nog steeds en zal nooit meer weg gaan. Ik draag hem niet zo vaak meer, maar 1 keer per week mag ie toch wel om de pols.

In 2011 heb ik een seiko monster gekocht bij onze hofleverancier Rob:

Van mijn monster heb ik altijd veel plezier gehad, en dit heb ik nog steeds.

De afgelopen twee jaar, na het aanschaffen van mijn seiko monster, ben ik aangestoken met een andere hobby: motorrijden. Ik had een suzuki gsxf gekocht als eerste motor. Lekker sloom, lekker zwaar, maar eigenlijk een hele fijne en goede beginnersmotor:

Helaas werd ik na drie maanden aangereden:


Meteen weer iets anders gekocht:


Om ook die na drie maanden zelf in de prak te rijden:


Toen een leuke r6 gekocht en wat op straat gaan oefenen met bochtjes:


En tegenwoordig leven we voor het circuitrijden: (de tweede ben ik)


Maar genoeg over motoren. De horlogegekte begon weer te kriebelen. Ik begon weer op verschillende fora mee te lezen en besloot een mooi horloge voor mezelf te kopen. Allerlei horloges zijn voorbij gekomen: stowa's, meistersinger, een seiko sumo. Maar geen van alle gekocht. Ik kon het geld er niet aan uit geven op de een of andere manier.

Ik liep toevallig tegen een goedkope citizen ecozilla aan en had die gekocht:


Om die weer te ruilen tegen een seiko mini sumo aka seaurchin voor mijn vriendin:


Vrij snel na de ecozilla had een ik een seiko sawtooth gevonden op een belgische site, Ding zat vol met vuil, bezel draaide niet, glas zat vol met krassen en als klap op de vuurpijl zal er condens onder het glas:


De sawtooth opgestuurd naar Rob voor nieuwe pakking en glas. Als het goed is ligt de sawtooth vandaag op de mat. Dan ga ik morgen de bezel opnieuw inkleuren met olieverf en dan kan ie er weer tegenaan.

Momenteel ben ik rustig aan het sparen voor een mooie duiker. Mijn oog is gevallen op een Longines Hydroconquest. Lekker druk maar toch simpel. Ik denk dat die niet snel gaat vervelen.

Hopelijk hebben jullie een beetje een beeld van mij en heb ik me niet té uitgebreid voorgesteld 

Groeten, Roel


----------



## Inca Bloc

Roelkalkboel said:


> Hopelijk hebben jullie een beetje een beeld van mij en heb ik me niet té uitgebreid voorgesteld
> Groeten, Roel


Welkom Roel, leuk om van je te horen. En je intro was zeker niet te uitgebreid hoor! 
Mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Roel,

Ook namens mij, Welkom!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## dvhulten

Welkom Roel!


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Dank allemaal voor het welkom heten! Was trouwens nog mijn laatste aanwinst vergeten, die voeg ik nu nog even snel toe.

edit: lukt even niet via de ipad in mijn eerdere bericht dus dan hier maar:



De "back to the future" casio, of voor sommige waaronder ikzelf de Walter White Watch (breaking bad)


----------



## Bidle

Hey Roel,

Leuk dat je je hier hebt aangemeld en dan ook nog met een uitgebreide introductie. Is een leuk uithoekje van het forum met stuk voor stuk leuke mensen!! 

Veel lees en post-plezier!!!


----------



## Dracha

Hoi

Ik ben Rene(JK), al een tijdje hang ik rond hier en heb me zelfs in 2006 een keer opnieuw moeten registreren ivm forum software verandering  
Meestal hang ik rond op de breitling afdeling en nu dus ook hier

en de "obligatory watch shot " een handje vol van mijn ouwe zooi


----------



## 104RS

Dracha said:


> Hoi
> 
> Ik ben Rene(JK), al een tijdje hang ik rond hier en heb me zelfs in 2006 een keer opnieuw moeten registreren ivm forum software verandering
> Meestal hang ik rond op de breitling afdeling en nu dus ook hier
> 
> en de "obligatory watch shot " een handje vol van mijn ouwe zooi


Zonder ook maar een béétje te overdrijven, wat een geweldige verzameling Breitling chrono's! :-!


----------



## merl

Welkom en veel plezier hier, Roel.

Mooie Breitling collectie, Dracha. Ik heb zelf nog een top time op mijn lijstje staan.


----------



## Bidle

Ook welkom hier Dracha. 

Pas wel op voor de fotograven. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom René.

Wat een fantastische collectie :-! .

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Welkom René !
veel plezier gewenst hier op WUS! You've now officially been WUSed!!!!
Mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## Dracha

Dank je wel iedereen, maar het is (zoals sommigen weten) maar een deeltje vd verzameling ;-)

Een SOTC zul je van mij niet zien, mondjes maat als het nodig of leuk is , is veel leuker :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> ik zie hier meer en meer mensen een draad starten om zich voor te stellen, dus ik dacht, wààrom niet één draad waar iederéén zich kan voorstellen? Dan blijft de rest van de threads alsvast hoofdzakelijk over uurwerken gaan. uiteraard post je enkel wat je over jezélf kwijt wil.
> 
> Ik zal de spits afbijten (alhoewel ik al een vergelijkbare draad heb, echter, zonder véél prijs te geven in die draad)
> 
> Ik ben geboren als stier (mei) in 1975, in Belgisch Limburg, en nog steeds woonachtig daar.
> 
> Muziek :
> Kyuss, Sleep, MrBungle, Funkadelic, George Clinton, Buckethead, Praxis, Zillatron, Bootsy etc.....
> 
> Hobby's :
> Sleutelen, tekenen, ontwerpen, lezen, uitvinden, auto's, moto's bouwen, hot-rod's(rat) bouwen, custom fietsen bouwen, horloges, bier en chikkies.
> 
> Job :
> Zelfstandige. Mijn bedrijven hebben verschillende activiteiten, oa bouwkundige expertise mbt stabiliteit, projectontwikkeling, sociale woningbouw, elektriciteitswerken, domotica, grondstoffenhandel (koper, zilver en natuurlijke onbewerkte rubber). Handels en aankoopbemiddeling, PR, Internationale trading en ga zo nog maar eventjes door.....
> Op mijn 17e het ouderlijke huis verlaten om de wereld te zien, nooit meer weergekeerd, en ik heb het me nog steeds niet beklaagd!


*UPDATE*
Inca Bloc himself.......


----------



## Martin_B

Al helemaal op de chinese tour, aan je trui te zien ;-)
Staat daar een 944 achter je?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Al helemaal op de chinese tour, aan je trui te zien ;-)
> Staat daar een 944 achter je?


idd een Turbo S


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Al helemaal op de chinese tour, aan je trui te zien ;-)
> Staat daar een 944 achter je?


 pm


----------



## Martin_B

Coole wagen!
Ik heb heel lang overwogen een keer een 928 op de kop te tikken, maar ach, zoveel hobby's, zoveel wensen, te veel kinderen ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Coole wagen!
> Ik heb heel lang overwogen een keer een 928 op de kop te tikken, maar ach, zoveel hobby's, zoveel wensen, te veel kinderen ;-)


géén vrouw, géén kinderen, géén afbetalingen en géén vaste vriendinnen ;-)


----------



## Dracha

Bidle said:


> Ook welkom hier Dracha.
> 
> Pas wel op voor de fotograven. ;-)


Ach, zolang ze niet willen dat ik klokkies ga op sturen is er weinig aan de hand ;-)


----------



## dennis3258

Ook voorstellen, zoals het hoort, toch..

Ik ben Dennis, ben 56 en woon en werk in Belfast, Noord Ierland.
Daar ik even aan het bed gekluisterd ben kon ik het niet weerstaan om weer eens te kijken naar wat mooie klokjes, dus laptop op ebay geprojecteerd.
Ik ben altijd al gecharmeerd geweest door design en zeer zeker als het om horloges gaat.
Heb in het verleden mooie tijden gehad met bijvoorbeeld een Candino, zwaar en massief, met een Tissot PRX, iets lichter, en mijn huidige Raymond Weil Amadeus 200, waar ik zeer aan gehecht ben.
Met het kijken op ebay naar de klokjes kwam ik een paar in mijn ogen fraaie horloges tegen, waaronder Mithras Sea Hunter (net gemist met bieden) Fortis, West End en Favre Leuba Sea King, waar ik er net een van heb gekocht en ik hoop volgende week in huis te hebben.
Ik hoop meer informatie over dit klokje te kunnen vinden, niet alleen omdat ik er nu een heb aangeschaft maar ook omdat ik er zoveel verschillende van heb gezien.
De verschillen in wijzerplaat, maar ook verschillende afdicht platen, achter zijde dus.
Met de aanschaf van dit exemplaar hoop ik een oude liefde weer nieuw leven in te blazen, met verzamelen van betaalbare exemplaren natuurlijk.
Lijkt mij in ieder geval een genoegen om hier ook meer over te kunnen lezen.
Hieronder de foto van mijn Raymond Weil Amadeus 200 en de Favre (foto van de advertentie gecopieerd).


----------



## Inca Bloc

dennis3258 said:


> Ook voorstellen, zoals het hoort, toch..
> 
> Ik ben Dennis


welgekomen Dennis!


----------



## Martin_B

Ook names mij, Welkom!


----------



## dennis3258

Zeer bedankt voor het welkom hier.
Ben tegen een ander "klokje" gelopen, en ook aangeschaft, moet het nog ontvangen.
Mischien kan iemand mij hier wat mee opweeg helpen, heb al veel gelezen hierover.
Aangeschaft is een Tudor van 1948 of 1949, handwinder, 9 of 10 carat gold.


----------



## 104RS

Welkom hier Dennis! Hoe meer tijd je hier doorbrengt hoe erger het virus zal toeslaan, je bent gewaarschuwd ;-)

Over je Tudor kan ik weinig zeggen, er zijn vast wel anderen die je daarmee kunnen helpen. Je Favre Leuba is wel een bijzonder "creatieve" verschijning.
De wijzerplaat is "verzonnen" en zelf geschilderd (wat opzich ook wel erg duidelijk is als je een beetje goed kijkt, ook als je niet weet hoe ze er origineel er uitzien) en de wijzers horen er oorspronkelijk niet bij. Uiteraard hoeft je plezier daardoor er niet minder van te zijn!


----------



## dennis3258

Hi 104RS,

Had vrijdag al besloten dat ik niet met de aankoop doorging.
Daarvoor in de plaats heb ik een Dual Branded Tudor Rolex aangeschaft.
Nu moet ik er wel bijvertellen, dat het mij niet helemaal was opgevallen toen ik de eerste foto's zag.
Aanvankelijk was ik niet eens zo geïnteresseerd, Rolex heeft in mijn opinie iets kitscherigs.
Met het lezen van het Rolex Tudor verhaal, begon ik steeds meer geïnteresseerd te raken.
Contact opgenomen met de verkoper, blijkt van eerste eigenaar te zijn die deze heeft gekregen toen hij de UK Army verliet met pensioen ergens eind jaren veertiger.
Toen ik het horloge weer bekeek en de Dual Branding goed begon te bestuderen, kwam ik er achter dat het wel bijzonder is, maar zeer zeker ook weer niet uniek.
Ook is mij opgevallen dat de meningen uiteenlopen, wat betreft de authenticiteit.
Na daadwerkelijk een heel weekend aan google en informatie over Rolex Tudor te hebben gezocht, heb ik besloten deze aan te schaffen,
Ik verwacht deze in de loop van de week, ook gaat de beste man nog even kijken of er nog foto's zijn van de uitreiking en eventuele andere bescheiden over en van dit exemplaar.
De Favre heb ik laten gaan, omdat ik toch wel pittig prijs stel op originaliteit.


----------



## RonaldVC

Goedenavond alle! Even voorstellen. Ik ben Ronald en post al een tijdje in "public" en "omega" forum hier en daar. Zo langzaam ben de rest van het forum aan het leren kennen, en dus zo hier belandt. 

ik woon in Duitsland, ben getrouwd (sinds nov'13) en mijn zoontje wordt in twee weken 1 jaar. Ik woon en werk al een aantal jaar in Duitsland en dat bevalt me zo goed dst ik op het punt sta een huis te bouwen voor mijn familie.

Hoewel ik geen echt grote verzameling aan horloges heb, ben ik wel gek op ze. Mijn trots, een Omega SMP Ti chronograph, te zien in mijn sig. Verder nog een paar g shocks, een edifice, fashion Lacoste.. Zoals gezegd, niet de meest indrukwekkende verzameling, maar ik ben tevreden. Mijn wenslijst: submariner no date en de speedy van omega..

Ik ben blij een plek gevonden te hebben waar een horloge gek zich prima thuis kan voelen.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom in dit kleine, doch gezellige WUS hoekje Ronald! :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## RonaldVC

Bedankt Martin! 

Wellicht een klein hoekje, dat maakt het wel gezellig en overzichtelijk.  WUS een een groot forum, moeilijk alles bij te houden. Daarom heb ik me eerst meer op public geconcentreerd. Maar een plekje waar ik gewoon weer eens ouderwets Nederlands kan praten, onbetaalbaar..  ik kan het nog. :-D


----------



## dennis3258

Welkom hier Ronald, voor mij ook een aantrekkelijk forum, woon in Belfast en niet native English babbelaar.
Zijn trouwens ook prachtige horloges, de Omega's.
Staat ook in mijn wens list.


----------



## merl

ah, veel nieuwe 'gezichten' hier in dit hoekje. Welkom en veel plezier hier!


----------



## Inca Bloc

welkom hier Ronald!


----------



## Kev1984

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op WUS excuus als dingen niet gaan zoals je horen.
Ben 30 jaar oud en een een horloge collector heb er op het moment 27, varierend van Switserse topmerken met als laatste een Komandirskie.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Kev1984 said:


> Hallo Allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw op WUS excuus als dingen niet gaan zoals je horen.
> Ben 30 jaar oud en een een horloge collector heb er op het moment 27, varierend van Rolex, Omega,Rado met als laatste een Komandirskie.


Welkom Kev , vanaf nu WUSie genaamd


----------



## Martin_B

Kev1984 said:


> Hallo Allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw op WUS excuus als dingen niet gaan zoals je horen.
> Ben 30 jaar oud en een een horloge collector heb er op het moment 27, varierend van Switserse topmerken met als laatste een Komandirskie.


Welkom!

We zijn hier dol op foto's dus willen we graag wat plaatjes van je collectie zien :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Kev1984

Hoi Martin zal ik binnenkort is doen


----------



## Bidle

Kev1984 said:


> Hoi Martin zal ik binnenkort is doen


Beter laat dan nooit!!

Welkom hier en we zijn idd gek op foto's.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Roelkalkboel said:


>


 Lekker vlot bochtje , én , knee-down (Engels Roel! :-d ), R.E.S.P.E.C.T!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doe je zelf wel géén pijn hé.......
Grtzzzzzz


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Hahaha voorzichtig ben ik altijd . Gisteren nog in Duitsland geweest om weer op de Nordschleife te gaan rijden maar helaas de middag gesloten ivm een zwaar ongeluk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Roelkalkboel said:


> Hahaha voorzichtig ben ik altijd . Gisteren nog in Duitsland geweest om weer op de Nordschleife te gaan rijden maar helaas de middag gesloten ivm een zwaar ongeluk


Toen ik van Polen terugkwam heb ik ook 7(!) mensen in een bmw 3-reeks(7!) van een oud type zien opbranden.....Erg, echter helaas dagelijkse realiteit... Bij een motorrijder is het dan ook nog meestal de automobilist die "hem niet zag komen"..... Stay safe Roel (weer get Enkelsk dertussen :-d )
Grtzzzzz,
I-B


----------



## barry72

Goedemiddag.

Ik ben een nederlander, maar woon en werk in Londen en ben eigenlijk via Christopher Ward Forum hier terecht gekomen.

Ik ben momenteel vooral geinteresseerd in Chinese Mechanische horloges vandaar WUS en heb oa veel liefde voor Duitse merken zoals Nomos, Junghans, Stowa, Sinn, etc.

Het is leuk om te zien dat mijn land en taalgenoten dezelfde interesses hebben, vandaar dat ik zal proberen om hier ook wat meer te posten.


----------



## Bidle

barry72 said:


> Goedemiddag.
> 
> Ik ben een nederlander, maar woon en werk in Londen en ben eigenlijk via Christopher Ward Forum hier terecht gekomen.
> 
> Ik ben momenteel vooral geinteresseerd in Chinese Mechanische horloges vandaar WUS en heb oa veel liefde voor Duitse merken zoals Nomos, Junghans, Stowa, Sinn, etc.
> 
> Het is leuk om te zien dat mijn land en taalgenoten dezelfde interesses hebben, vandaar dat ik zal proberen om hier ook wat meer te posten.


Welkom hier op het kleine stekje binnen WUS. Veel aanhangers hier te vinden van de Chinese horloges. Zelfs mensen die direct betrokken zijn bij enkele limiteds. Kortom je kunt je lol op hier.
Ben altijd benieuwd naar wat voor horloges mensen hebben en gek op foto's. 

Nomos en Junghans zijn ook horloge die ik graag mag zien. Heb al wel een Junghans, maar nog geen Nomos. Moet meestal redelijk lang nadenken over een aanschaf, maar heb wel een model bij Nomos op het oog. :think:


----------



## barry72

Bidle said:


> Welkom hier op het kleine stekje binnen WUS. Veel aanhangers hier te vinden van de Chinese horloges. Zelfs mensen die direct betrokken zijn bij enkele limiteds. Kortom je kunt je lol op hier.
> Ben altijd benieuwd naar wat voor horloges mensen hebben en gek op foto's.
> 
> Nomos en Junghans zijn ook horloge die ik graag mag zien. Heb al wel een Junghans, maar nog geen Nomos. Moet meestal redelijk lang nadenken over een aanschaf, maar heb wel een model bij Nomos op het oog. :think:


De Junghans attache Chronoscope is het en ben nog op zoek naar een mooie Max Bill:

Junghans Watch - Imgur

En ik heb een Pre-2001 Nomos Tangente zonder 'Made in Germany' op de dial en een solid caseback met zwarte wijzers, ik zal een keer foto's maken nu het wat langer licht is. Als ik er nog een haal dan is het de orion of een club datum en een tangente gangreserve... ik snap je dillema ze zijn allemaal mooi 

Die foto van die 3 Minerva's is trouwens een van mijn favoriete foto's die mag je wel een keer PM'en want ik kan m zo niet opslaan ;-)

Minerva Heritage 23 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bidle

barry72 said:


> De Junghans attache Chronoscope is het en ben nog op zoek naar een mooie Max Bill:
> 
> Junghans Watch - Imgur
> 
> En ik heb een Pre-2001 Nomos Tangente zonder 'Made in Germany' op de dial en een solid caseback met zwarte wijzers, ik zal een keer foto's maken nu het wat langer licht is. Als ik er nog een haal dan is het de orion of een club datum en een tangente gangreserve... ik snap je dillema ze zijn allemaal mooi
> 
> Die foto van die 3 Minerva's is trouwens een van mijn favoriete foto's die mag je wel een keer PM'en want ik kan m zo niet opslaan ;-)
> 
> Minerva Heritage 23 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Mooie Junghans! Een Max Bill is zeker een mooie aanvulling enkel wel zonder datum. Zodat het design tot zijn recht komt. 
Voorlopig blijft de Nomos even in mijn gedachte, maar wie weet. 
Wel gaaf dat je een "old-skool" Nomos hebt. Ben benieuwd naar de foto's.

Bedankt voor je compliment. Heel eerlijk vind ik dit zelf een mindere foto. Heb hem snel genomen en dat zie je doordat er reflecties in het glas te zien zijn. Normaal zorg ik er voor dat deze er niet zijn. 
De foto's kun je, als je wil, gewoon opslaan en in diverse resoluties krijgen. Dit door op de rechtermuisknop te klikken. Vervolgens weer rechtermuisknop om hem op te slaan.
Hier een link naar de mogelijke resoluties.

All sizes | Minerva Heritage 23 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## barry72

Bidle said:


> Mooie Junghans! Een Max Bill is zeker een mooie aanvulling enkel wel zonder datum. Zodat het design tot zijn recht komt.
> Voorlopig blijft de Nomos even in mijn gedachte, maar wie weet.
> Wel gaaf dat je een "old-skool" Nomos hebt. Ben benieuwd naar de foto's.
> 
> Bedankt voor je compliment. Heel eerlijk vind ik dit zelf een mindere foto. Heb hem snel genomen en dat zie je doordat er reflecties in het glas te zien zijn. Normaal zorg ik er voor dat deze er niet zijn.
> De foto's kun je, als je wil, gewoon opslaan en in diverse resoluties krijgen. Dit door op de rechtermuisknop te klikken. Vervolgens weer rechtermuisknop om hem op te slaan.
> Hier een link naar de mogelijke resoluties.
> 
> All sizes | Minerva Heritage 23 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Ja, ik wil ook graag een Max Bill zonder datum met nummers, ik had een 34mm maar die vond ik uiteindelijk toch te klein. Er komt een nwe versie automaat 38mm, als ie er net zo uitziet als hier dan wordt ie van mij


----------



## Watsj

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Roy en ik kom uit Rotterdam.
Bouwjaar 75, gehuwd en twee kids.
Ik ben werkzaam bij het grootste containeroverslagbedrijf in europa als Terminaloperator.

Ik heb vorige maand mijn eerste klokje sinds +- 20 jaar aangeschaft, een Seiko Black Monster met stalen band (ik draag hem nu met Nato/ Zulu Straps).
Vrijwel direct nadat ik de seiko in huis had wilde ik meer.. en dus een nieuwe verslaving was geboren!

Mvg

Roy


----------



## Bidle

Hoi Roy,

Welkom hier bij je lotgenoten!! Voel je vrij om erover te praten en plaatjes te posten. ;-)
De Seiko Monster blijft een echte toolwatch. Heb er zelf drie modellen van gehad. Uiteindelijk weg gedaan omdat er te veel anders moois was wat ik droeg. 

Veel post en leesplezier.


----------



## MisterHo

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben nieuw hier, dus zal ik me even voorstellen.
Mijn naam is Shejja(klink als Sia), woon in Spanje en ben van chinees afkomst.

Leuk om wat nederlandstalige horloge aanbidders te ontmoeten!
Momenteel bezit ik maar 4 horloges, hopelijk komt een vijfde binnenkort erbij.

Mijn dagelijkse horloge(winter) is een Bovet Sportster.(In de zomer is het te heet voor een horloge vind ik)








Verder bezit ik Rolex Yachtmaster Steel/Gold, Corum Grande Date Classic en een Casio WQV-1 de orginele Camara Horloge.

Helaas heb ik nog geen foto´s mijn andere horloges. De Rolex ligt in een kluis, Casio zit zonder batterij en de sluiting van mijn Corum is kapot(daar moet ik nog een vraag overstellen)
Helaas zit ik te surfen onder werktijd, dus moet ik snel offline.

MvG
Shejja


----------



## Bidle

Welkom op dit kleine gezellige gedeelte van het grote WUS. Ongetwijfeld ga je hier een leuke en leerzame tijd tegemoet. 

Zo te lezen en zien heb je al een hele mooie set aan horloges. Jammer van de kroon, maar dat zal makkelijk hersteld kunnen worden. Mocht het horloge uit de garantie zijn, probeer dan een lokale horlogemaker te vinden. De meeste juweliers maken daar namelijk zelf ook gebruik van. 

Veel lees en post-plezier enne niet te hard werken hè!? ;-)


----------



## merl

Welkom en veel plezier hier in het NL gedeelte maar ook elders hier op WUS. Er valt hier genoeg te beleven....en te winnen en verliezen ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Welkom en veel plezier hier in het NL gedeelte maar ook elders hier op WUS. Er valt hier genoeg te beleven....en te winnen en verliezen ;-)


what happens on WUS, stay's on WUS :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Shejja :-!


----------



## MisterHo

*Voorstellen*

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben even gaan zoeken en heb nog een klokje gevonden: Dunhill Dunhillion, ik wist wel dat ik hem ergens had.








Van Links naar Rechts: Corum Grande Date Classic, Casio Camera Watch & Dunhill Dunhillion.
Geen foto van mijn Yachtmaster, want die heeft mijn vrouw met haar horloges opgeborgen.
Ik heb nog blijkbaar een Panerai en Patek liggen, maar die tellen niet want het zijn replica´s (alhoewel horloges zijn toch horloges??)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Voorstellen*



MisterHo said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> Ik ben even gaan zoeken en heb nog een klokje gevonden: Dunhill Dunhillion, ik wist wel dat ik hem ergens had.
> 
> View attachment 1443596
> 
> Van Links naar Rechts: Corum Grande Date Classic, Casio Camera Watch & Dunhill Dunhillion.
> Geen foto van mijn Yachtmaster, want die heeft mijn vrouw met haar horloges opgeborgen.


Mooi hoor. Bij de camerawatch moet ik altijd aan de TV watch van James Bond denken  







Je vrouw heeft trouwens een goed smaak dat ze je Yachtmaster heeft ingepikt.;-)


MisterHo said:


> Ik heb nog blijkbaar een Panerai en Patek liggen, maar die tellen niet want het zijn replica´s (alhoewel horloges zijn toch horloges??)


Die tellen inderdaad niet, want replica's zijn illegaal en verboden op WUS....

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MisterHo

*Re: Voorstellen*



Martin_B said:


> Mooi hoor. Bij de camerawatch moet ik altijd aan de TV watch van James Bond denken
> View attachment 1443635
> 
> Haha wat een klassieker.Top!
> 
> Ik heb met die Casio mijn lerares spaans wel stiekum gekiekt, maarruh die fotos zijn van zo´n slecht zwartwit kwaliteit, dat je het verschil niet ziet
> tussen een twintigjarige vlam of een vijftigjarige opoe!
> 
> MvG
> Shejja


----------



## Staudt

Op verzoek stel ik mij even voor!

Mijn naam is Yvo Staudt en ik ben een 22-jarige all-round muzikant. Momenteel studeer ik klassieke muziek aan het Koninklijk Conservatorium in Den Haag. Ik ben al veel langer actief op dit forum, en ook andere, maar sinds kort op dit account. Met een speciaal doel. Wat over enige tijd wellicht nog wel wat duidelijker wordt. 
Mijn collectie is niet groot, maar wel waardevol (in mijn ogen althans). Maar hetgeen wat mij de laatste het meest bezighoud is mijn eigen horlogemerk: Staudt Twenthe. Hiermee ben ik twee jaar geleden gestart in de tijd dat ik voor mijn studie in Pescara, Italië woonde. De laatste weken komt er een eind aan de voorbereidingen en zal mijn eerste model klaar zijn.

De foto's hieronder zijn van het prototype. Het definitieve horloge zal een titanium kast hebben van -/+ 42mm, hier wordt nog hard aan gewerkt.





































Digitale afbeelding van het toekomstige model van titanium, met de daadwerkelijke alligatorlederen band.


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal goed dat je je nog even voorgesteld hebt. Ik vermoede al iets van een nieuw merk!
Ziet er leuk uit en wens je veel succes met dit avontuur. Sowieso gedurfd om dit te doen en al helemaal met jouw mooie jonge leeftijd. 

Ben nog wel benieuwd wat voor instrument je speelt en of je hier ook nog iets mee gaat doen.


----------



## Martin_B

Ook namens mij nogmaals Welkom :-!


----------



## T_I

Welkom en je proto ziet er al goed uit...


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Yvo. Als het zo doorgaat, zijn de horloge dragers en kopers binnenkort een minderheid alhier ;-)

Bijzondere combinatie wel, allround muzikant, student en net een eigen horlogemerk in de startblokken gezet. Hoe kan dat allemaal zo? En zoals Martijn elders al vroeg, ben je zelf horlogemaker of wordt dat allemaal uitbesteed? 
Verder, kun je meer details over je eerste model geven en waarom een Ti kast? Het prototype lijkt staal en ziet prima uit in mijn optiek. Houd ons in ieder geval op de hoogte; ik ben wel geïnteresseerd - waarschijnlijk voor de verkeerde redenen, maar desalniettemin.


----------



## MisterHo

Welkom!
Interessante Project, probeer je verder te komen via een seed website?

Verder vind ik de achterkant boeiender, dan de voorkant.


----------



## Staudt

MHe225 said:


> Welkom, Yvo. Als het zo doorgaat, zijn de horloge dragers en kopers binnenkort een minderheid alhier ;-)
> 
> Bijzondere combinatie wel, allround muzikant, student en net een eigen horlogemerk in de startblokken gezet. Hoe kan dat allemaal zo? En zoals Martijn elders al vroeg, ben je zelf horlogemaker of wordt dat allemaal uitbesteed?
> Verder, kun je meer details over je eerste model geven en waarom een Ti kast? Het prototype lijkt staal en ziet prima uit in mijn optiek. Houd ons in ieder geval op de hoogte; ik ben wel geïnteresseerd - waarschijnlijk voor de verkeerde redenen, maar desalniettemin.


Bedankt! Liefhebbers voor mechanische horloges zullen er altijd blijven. Net zoals auto's op fossiele brandstof, de post en nog vele andere producten/diensten die een evolutie meemaken. Maar het klopt, over een paar heeft het gros een mini-computer om hun pols in plaats van een Staudt Praeludium ;-)

Hoe dat allemaal kan? Ach, het gaat vanzelf. Ik heb altijd 1001 ideeën en bergen energie om avonturen aan te gaan en die leveren af en toe hoogtepunten op en ook zeker dieptepunten. 
Momenteel zet ik alles zelf in elkaar, dat heb ik mijzelf geleerd. Wel op de harde manier, door veel kapot te maken. Maar uiteindelijk geef ik de technische kant van het verhaal uit aan twee uurwerkmakers die écht weten wat ze doen; vakmanschap. 
Waarom titanium? Ten eerste vind ik het een mooi metaal, mooier en harder/sterker dan RVS. Daarnaast voegt het enige 'exclusiviteit' toe en is het ook draagbaar voor mensen met een staal-allergie.

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar die 'verkeerde redenen'! ;-)


----------



## Martin18

Hoewel ik inmiddels al een tijdje actief ben op het forum, heb ik nog nooit een echt 'voorstel bericht' gemaakt, dus bij deze.

Mijn naam is Martijn, ik ben 18 jaar oud (overmorgen 19) en woon in Bergen (bij Alkmaar in de buurt). 
Ik volg momenteel een studie Bouwkunde in Amsterdam, ik zit nu in het eerste jaar en hopelijk over een paar maanden naar het tweede jaar.

Verder houd ik erg van zeilen, iets dat ik al vanaf mijn geboorte doe met mijn vader. Sinds een aantal jaar zijn wij in het bezit van een prachtige zeilboot die in Medemblik ligt, aan het IJsselmeer.

Naast het zeilen tennis ik met regelmaat, en ook fitness is sinds een paar maanden iets dat ik wekelijks doe.


Mijn interesse in horloges is ongeveer 2 jaar geleden ontstaan, op het moment dat ik met mijn opa mee was naar een juwelier. Sinds dien kijk ik eigenlijk dagelijks op internet naar horloges, en heeft mijn collectie ook een aardige omvang aangenomen. 

Momenteel hebben vintage horloges mijn interesse gewekt, ik zit te denken aan een vintage Speedmaster, IWC of Submariner. Maar dit is iets voor over een tijdje, eerst nog flink sparen.



Ik hoop dat dit een beetje een beeld geeft van wie ik ben, als u nog iets anders wilt weten hoor ik het wel.



Groeten Martijn.


----------



## remoss

Hoi mensen, ik ben René, 54 jaar en altijd al gek geweest op gadgets en mooi spulletjes. En daar horen horloges ook bij!

Naast horloges heeft fotografie mijn passie en ben ik gek op muziek en audio.
Ik zit sinds eind 2011 door de gevolgen ven een virus (westnijl virus) in een rolstoel en ben daardoor meer online en minder in de sportschool 

Ben nog maar kort op WUS en zie hier ook veel te mooie spullen 

Gr. René


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom René :-!

Fotografie en horloges is een mooie combinatie, ik hoop dat we gauw veel moois zien!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## remoss

Dank je wel Martin. Ik heb een paar weken terug een paar horloge macro's op WUS gezet, die kun je hier vinden: https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/lets-see-your-macro-shots-635071-14.html#post7658936


----------



## Bidle

Welkom René,

Altijd goed om meer mensen in dit kleine hoekje te hebben. Heb al even gekeken op je site en staan mooie foto's op. Ook de onlangs geplaatste macro's zijn erg netjes!
Zo te zien ben je met name een liefhebber van G-shocks. Wellicht ben je al eens posts en de blog van Sjors tegen gekomen,.... zo niet,... dan gaat er binnenkort een wereld voor je open. ;-)


----------



## remoss

Dank je voor het welkom en het compliment. Ik zie dat je een respectabele verzameling hebt, wow.

Ik wordt wel nieuwsgierig naa de blog van Sjors, dat snap je


----------



## Bidle

remoss said:


> Ik wordt wel nieuwsgierig naa de blog van Sjors, dat snap je


Ik snap het!!! 
Sjors is voor mij een begrip op het gebied van G-Shocks. Hij weet volgens mij nagenoeg alles over deze modellen en is een soort lopende encyclopedie. Althans zo komt hij bij mij over. Daarnaast heeft hij de grootste of de op één na grootste verzameling G-Shocks. Honderden,... als het de duizend al niet lang gepasseerd is.

Hier twee linkjes voor verder vermaak. Hij komt ook in dit hoekje af en toe buurten, maar helaas niet vaak genoeg. ;-) Je kunt hem iig wel vinden in de G-Shock sectie, waar hij moderator van is.

G-Peopleland
50 Gs


----------



## remoss

Top, thanks! Ik ga de links op mijn gemak besnuffelen. 1000 G-Shocks, bizar!

Van de week wel een nieuwe G-Shock besteld, de Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1AER. Wordt als het goed is begin deze maand itgeleverd, zin in


----------



## rinkel

Hallo,
Reeds een tijdje aan t lurken op WUS, maar nooit de moeite genomen te registreren.

Ben al over de 40, getrouwd, zoontje van 2 en werkzaam in de IT.

Vanaf jonge leeftijd met horloges bezig (Casio, Seiko) maar nooit echt een mooie aanschaf gedaan.
Met de komst van mobieltjes lange tijd geen horloge meer gedragen, maar vond een horloge toch een mooi sieraad, dus (jaren geleden alweer) weer overgegaan in het dragen ervan, na het zien van een prachtige Fortis Spacematic bij een juwelier in het buitenland waar ik meteen verliefd op werd.

Nu (na wat verkoop) een vijftal mechanische horloges, ik heb geen quartz.
Ik hou voornamelijk van de wat (voor leken) onbekendere merken, dus geen Omega, Rolex of Breitling (veel te druk). Al moet ik zeggen dat de Omega PO erg mooi vind, dus wie weet (eigenlijk boven mijn budget)

Ik ben nu eens aan t rondsnuffelen voor een mooie Seiko, ik wil weer eens een japanner in de collectie (heb nu alleen Zwitsers) en heb jaren geleden ooit een skx007 gehad (gekocht bij Rob van monsterwatches) en was daar erg tevreden over. Deze heb ik vervolgens kado gedaan.
Nu op zoek naar een nieuwe Seiko dus. Het liefst wordt het een Marine Master, maar die zit op dit moment boven mijn budget helaas. Een Sumo zou nog een optie zijn.

Aan de andere kant heeft Miyota nog een aardig loopwerk; de 9015 en daar zijn ook al aardig wat leuke horloges mee gemaakt (Deep Blue Master Diver).

Er is in iedergeval weer iets te wensen.

Gr
Rinke


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Rinke! :-!

Groeten,

Martin

ps we zien hier graag foto's van je huidige horloges.


----------



## rinkel

Ik heb ze nooit echt op de foto gezet, maar deze heb ik op dit moment om (net een servicebeurt gehad)


----------



## remoss

Welkom rinkel 



remoss said:


> Van de week wel een nieuwe G-Shock besteld, de Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1AER. Wordt als het goed is begin deze maand uitgeleverd, zin in


Helaa, kreeg gister een telefoontje, wordt juli  Geduld is een schone zaak........


----------



## rinkel

Nog maar eentje dan


----------



## JohnGo

Welkom Rinkel en Remoss (mooie fotografie-site!) ! Martin18, ik vroeg me al een tijdje af wie nu achter die reservoir dogs-achtige avatarpic zat ;-)

Grtz,

J


----------



## Martin18

JohnGo said:


> Martin18, ik vroeg me al een tijdje af wie nu achter die reservoir dogs-achtige avatarpic zat ;-)
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Grappig dat je dat vraagt, ik heb namelijk al eens eerder een dezelfde vraag gehad.

Ik heb deze avatar gewoon van Google, had iets in de trend van 'forum profile avatar' ingetypt, en deze kwam er uit rollen.
Overigens lijk ik in de verste verte niet op de persoon op mijn avatar, ik vond het gewoon een leuk plaatje


----------



## toodutch

Volgens mij heb ik mezelf hier nog niet voorgesteld..maar lurk ik hier al wel een tijdje en heb hier en daar een post gedropt..maar nog niet veel in het NLD-gedeelte rondgehangen 

Op deze planeet sinds 1980, pc-gamer, geek, fietser/wandelaar. 
Heb de neiging om voor robuuste klokken te kiezen, maar dan wel betaalbaar (1k or less).
De collectie werd groter door het rondhangen op horlogefora en allerlei moois/leuks zien dat ik ook wel wilde uitproberen, maar nu is het relatief rustig en mijn kistje is maar voor de helft vol dankzij rigoreus opruimen.. Zo gingen er onder andere een Damasko DA37, 2 Seiko divers, een Precista PRS 17 C, Obris Morgan Branco en een aantal Magrettes weer de deur uit.

Wat ligt er nog wel in: een SAS Dubh Linn, Marathon SAR, G-shockje voor de zomer, Fortis Colors en een Danish Design (kadootje van dinnetje..emotionele waarde maar draag hem nauwelijks..). Het merk Magrette trekt me nog steeds, dus ik sluit niet uit dat ik in de toekomst toch weer eentje aanschaf. Sowieso hou ik stiekem wel mijn ogen open, maar het "hoeft" niet meer zo hard als voorheen. Bovendien is het makkelijker kiezen welk horloge je om doet als je er niet enorm veel hebt :-d Wel vind ik het leuk om van bandjes te wisselen, zulu's en nato's ben ik altijd wel voor te porren, maar een mooie handgemaakte leren band sla ik ook niet af.

Dat was het wel zo'n beetje. Jullie zullen de komende tijd wel wat meer gespam van mij voorbij zien flitsen gok ik. :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom! :-!

Waarom heb je de Damasko er uit gedaan? Dat vind ik nog steeds een erg mooi, robuust horloge. Natuurlijk willen we wel graag foto's zien van de restanten 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Welkom!

Hier ook benieuwd naar het Damasko verhaal, blijf dit mooie horloges vinden. Alhoewel ik bij dit model voor de zwarte plaat zou zijn gegaan.


----------



## toodutch

Martin_B said:


> Welkom! :-!
> Waarom heb je de Damasko er uit gedaan? Dat vind ik nog steeds een erg mooi, robuust horloge. Natuurlijk willen we wel graag foto's zien van de restanten
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Het was een mooie klok, maar de witte plaat in combinatie met de vrij basic kast (oftewel: iets te dressy toch nog) raakte dat ik em niet meer veel droeg. Het was natuurlijk geweldig dat de kast gehard is en veel kan hebben, en die matte look en plastic feel was leuk..maar helaas. Heb nog een zwart model overwogen, maar dan zit ik met de huidige prijzen van damasko tegen de 2K uit te geven..dat is me toch echt veel en veel te gortig!

Heb uiteraard wel wat foto's in de aanbieding..de SAS en de Marathon..deze 2 hangen de meeste uurtjes om mijn 16 cm polsje :-d


----------



## Bidle

Duidelijk verhaal. 

Vind de SAS zeker niet verkeerd!


----------



## Vogelenzang

Hallo allen,

Na een enige tijd mee gelezen te hebben (op een oud account) toch maar besloten om eens werk te maken van het actief meedoen op dit forum. 
Ik ben Martijn en ik kom uit rhenen. Verzamel al een enige tijd wat horloges, maar wil mij nu meer op het serieuzere werk richten. 
Ik zal binnenkort eens een foto maken van een deel van mijn collectie.

Gegroet


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Martijn!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Gerald Ruiter

Ik ben Gerald uit Almere.
Mijn hobbies zijn HiFi, muziek, koffie, horloges en andere geneugden in het leven ....
Mijn horloges zijn een Stowa Marine en een licht gemodificeerde Seiko KX007 (funhorloge).

Sinds vandaag ben ik in het bezit van een Omega Seamaster en dacht laat ik me hier eens registereren voordat ik een vraag in een nieuw topic post.










Groeten,
Gerald


----------



## remoss

Precies mijn hobbies Gerald. Welkom


----------



## Gerald Ruiter

Dank je wel. Mooie hobbies waar je veel plezier uit kan halen.


----------



## remoss

Zeker weten! Bij mij moet fotografie nog in het rijtje erbij.


----------



## horlogedokter

Dag iedereen.
Bij deze zal ik mij ook eens voorstellen. Ik ben waarschijnlijk een van de weinige professionals op dit forum. De naam is Ruben Decloedt.
Wat ik doe is horloges herstellen. Alle info vind je hier.
Daarnaast heb ik ook nog twee blogs die niets met horlogerie te maken hebben.
Nog vragen? Laat maar weten.


----------



## JohnGo

horlogedokter said:


> Dag iedereen.
> Bij deze zal ik mij ook eens voorstellen. Ik ben waarschijnlijk een van de weinige professionals op dit forum. De naam is Ruben Decloedt.
> Wat ik doe is horloges herstellen. Alle info vind je hier.
> Daarnaast heb ik ook nog twee blogs die niets met horlogerie te maken hebben.
> Nog vragen? Laat maar weten.


Welkom horlogedokter. Leuk om er een vakman bij te hebben niet te ver van mijn deur...

Grtz


----------



## JohnGo

toodutch said:


> Het was een mooie klok, maar de witte plaat in combinatie met de vrij basic kast (oftewel: iets te dressy toch nog) raakte dat ik em niet meer veel droeg. Het was natuurlijk geweldig dat de kast gehard is en veel kan hebben, en die matte look en plastic feel was leuk..maar helaas. Heb nog een zwart model overwogen, maar dan zit ik met de huidige prijzen van damasko tegen de 2K uit te geven..dat is me toch echt veel en veel te gortig!
> 
> Heb uiteraard wel wat foto's in de aanbieding..de SAS en de Marathon..deze 2 hangen de meeste uurtjes om mijn 16 cm polsje :-d


Ferme klokken! Letterlijk en figuurlijk bedoeld, mooie band om de SAS!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Ruben en Gerald! :-!


----------



## LievenDW

Mijn eerste dag hier dus mezelf maar even voorstellen.
Korte bio : °1977 - Telecom marketeer - Outdoor sporter.

Sinds mijn jeugd al gepassioneerd door horloges. Zo kocht ik met mijn eerste zelf verdiende centen (ik was toen 15 en ging een volle maand vakantiewerk doen) een Citizen Aqualand. Volgens mijn moeder was ik gek dat ik 15.000 belgische frank spendeerde aan een horloge. Het was er zo eentje, maar wel een iets ouder model :









Daarna gaf ik mijn geld uit aan andere prioriteiten. Uitgaan, uitgaan, uitgaan,... Vele Rolex horloges opgefeest toen 
Nog daarna kocht ik vooral sportartikelen want een combinatie van klimmen, lopen en fietsen is niet goedkoop.
Nog later komen er kinderen en tja...iedereen weet wat die kosten.
En toen bouwden we een huis. Alweer geen budget meer.

Tot we dit jaar op vakantie in Lucca (Italië) deze 2de hands Omega Speedmaster zagen liggen. Wegens de geringe grootte van de kast (39mm) ideaal voor mij.








Na wat nadenken toch maar gekocht en nu weer helemaal "into" horloges. Ben specifiek op zoek naar meer info over mijn horloge want ik kocht het helaas zonder papieren (wel met originele servicing door Omega - officiële dealer en dus ook 12 maand garantie). Toch zou ik meer willen weten zoals : jaar waarin het gemaakt werd, al dan niet waterdicht?, mogelijkheden om zaken (zoals de bezel) te veranderen, mensen met goede ideeën voor een andere armband (voor de croco voel ik me nog net iets te jong), etc. etc.


----------



## T_I

Welkom en leuke vangst die Omega... Toch eens wat minder naar de niet betaalbare horloges kijken. Voor ik het weet gaat m'n huidige niet betaalbare hobby er aan. (heb eerst nog 2 auto's te slopen)


----------



## Martin_B

Een beetje laat, maar alsnog Welkom! :-!


----------



## MaximusNL

Introductie van mijn kant als nieuw lid van dit forum.

Al geruime tijd horloge liefhebber maar vooral de focus gehad op Mondaine. Heb twee mooie horloges (automaat en een op batterij) maar nu meer de focus gelegd op een horloge met metalen band omdat ik lederen bandjes verslijt of het niets is. Daarom de zinnen gezet op een Omega Seamaster PO 8500. Immers, als je iets doet dan moet je het goed doen.

Verder, samenwonend in het Noorden van ons mooie Nederland. Werkzaam als accountant en naast horloges de hobbies vakantie vieren, lezen en Porsche.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom! :-!

Heb je foto's van je Mondaine horloges? Daar zijn we hier namelijk dol op 
Had dit merk ook niet zo'n stop-en-go uurwerk, die een seconde extra stil staat op de 12, net als de stationsklokken?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MaximusNL

Martin_B said:


> Welkom! :-!
> 
> Heb je foto's van je Mondaine horloges? Daar zijn we hier namelijk dol op
> Had dit merk ook niet zo'n stop-en-go uurwerk, die een seconde extra stil staat op de 12, net als de stationsklokken?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik kan een van de twee Mondaine's laten zien, de andere ligt op de zolder bij mijn schoonouders ivm verhuizing. Als compensatie kan ik nog wel mijn Ancre laten zien, ook best een plaatje. Zie de bijgevoegde foto. De Mondaine is een automaat met diameter van 40mm. De niet afgebeelde Mondaine is een, uit mijn hoofd, 35mm klok met batterij.

Mondaine heeft idd ook de seconde stopper in stijl met de stationsklokken.


----------



## JohnGo

MaximusNL said:


> Introductie van mijn kant als nieuw lid van dit forum.
> 
> Al geruime tijd horloge liefhebber maar vooral de focus gehad op Mondaine. Heb twee mooie horloges (automaat en een op batterij) maar nu meer de focus gelegd op een horloge met metalen band omdat ik lederen bandjes verslijt of het niets is. Daarom de zinnen gezet op een Omega Seamaster PO 8500. Immers, als je iets doet dan moet je het goed doen.
> 
> Verder, samenwonend in het Noorden van ons mooie Nederland. Werkzaam als accountant en naast horloges de hobbies vakantie vieren, lezen en Porsche.


Welkom! 
Als je leder bandjes met een vlinder/vouwsluiting neemt blijven ze mooi en gaan die veel langer mee dan met een gewone gespsluiting.
Ga je voor de 45 mm of de 42 mm PO?

Grtz,

J


----------



## MaximusNL

JohnGo said:


> Welkom!
> Als je leder bandjes met een vlinder/vouwsluiting neemt blijven ze mooi en gaan die veel langer mee dan met een gewone gespsluiting.
> Ga je voor de 45 mm of de 42 mm PO?
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Hoi John, nadeel is dat ik een vrij zure huid heb. Hierdoor slijten de bandjes echt binnen no-time. Heb daarom besloten om toch voor de metalen band te gaan. De PO wil ik graag in de 45mm versie. Heb bij Schaap en Citroen gepast en deze kwam gewoon beter uit de bus. Heb een 8.5 inch / 22cm pols. Kortom een vrij forse pols die de 45mm ook gemakkelijk kan hebben. Rest van de bouw is ook stevig.


----------



## JohnGo

Hey Maximusnl, 

Dat is de eerste maal dat ik zoiets hoor als jouw probleem, zodanig zure huid dat het de leren bandjes aantast. Dan zou ik ook voor een RVS of Titanium band gaan. Kan je eventueel in de zomer dan nog wisselen met een natuurrubber band op de PO, mocht dit iets voor jou zijn... Met zo'n forse pols zal die 45 mm je als gegoten staan!

Grtz,

J


----------



## MaximusNL

JohnGo said:


> Hey Maximusnl,
> 
> Dat is de eerste maal dat ik zoiets hoor als jouw probleem, zodanig zure huid dat het de leren bandjes aantast. Dan zou ik ook voor een RVS of Titanium band gaan. Kan je eventueel in de zomer dan nog wisselen met een natuurrubber band op de PO, mocht dit iets voor jou zijn... Met zo'n forse pols zal die 45 mm je als gegoten staan!
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Is niet heel erg voorkomend, heb bvb ook last als ik zilver draag dat dit helemaal zwart word. De 45.5mm is prachtig idd!


----------



## Webrunner

Ook ik zal me even voorstellen: 46 jaar, getrouwd en twee kinderen, drukke baan en .... dus weinig geld en tijd voor horloges 

Toch ben ik met de hobby begonnen. Ik heb mijn hele leven al een zwak voor horloges en heb nu een aantal leuke exemplaren kunnen aanschaffen die ik, als het relevant is, wel aan jullie zal tonen.

Eén ervan wil ik toch alvast noemen: een Omega seamaster uit de 60er jaren, nog van mijn opa geweest


----------



## merl

Welkom en veel plezier hier! Uiteraard zijn we benieuwd naar je horloges....dus laat ze maar zien.


----------



## Martin_B

Webrunner said:


> Ook ik zal me even voorstellen: 46 jaar, getrouwd en twee kinderen, drukke baan en .... dus weinig geld en tijd voor horloges
> 
> Toch ben ik met de hobby begonnen. Ik heb mijn hele leven al een zwak voor horloges en heb nu een aantal leuke exemplaren kunnen aanschaffen die ik, als het relevant is, wel aan jullie zal tonen.
> 
> Eén ervan wil ik toch alvast noemen: een Omega seamaster uit de 60er jaren, nog van mijn opa geweest


Welkom:-!
Ennuh...foto's zijn altijd relevant! ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Zjak

Ook even voorstellen. Ben een 33 jarige Belg die momenteel in de VS woont. Ik ben altijd geinteresseerd geweest in horloges, maar had enkel een Ingersoll die ik een 5-tal jaren geleden kocht. 

Nu bestelde ik een Parnis Portuguese Homage en een casual Seiko 5 (groene dial). Momenteel ben ik me volop aan het verdiepen in de diverse merken, modellen, soorten glas, movements, etc. 

Ik hoop stiekem dat ik het budget bijeen krijg om volgende keer een Beijing Zhufeng aan te kopen, gewoon een super horloge vind ik.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom!

De jacht en het orienteren is natuurlijk een heel groot deel van de lol. En wat betreft de Beijing, ik vind het ook nog steeds een prachtig horloge :-!



Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Mijn naam is Marco, 26 jaar en woon in regio Amsterdam.

Altijd wel horlogegek geweest. Ben nu de automaat wereld in gestapt en begonnen met een Seiko SNZG15J1. 

Hoop hier veel te weten te komen over alles en nog wat.


----------



## merl

Welkom. Je kunt helemaal los gaan hier dus dat komt wel goed


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Marco :-!


----------



## Proenski

Hoewel ik het forum meestal gebruik om informatie in te winnen en om inspiratie op te doen zal ik me toch even voorstellen. Mijn naam is Jeroen, 40 plusser, getrouwd en woonachtig in de bollenstreek.

Met horloges ben ik pas een jaartje of twee bezig. Over het algemeen hou ik van mechanische horloges met niet te veel toeters en bellen en van horloges met een knipoog naar het verleden.

Mijn eerste "echte" horloge kreeg ik op mijn 16e en was een Orient, nog steeds heb ik een zwak voor dit merk en samen met een handvol Seiko's vormen ze de helft van mijn verzameling. Daarnaast spreken Hamilton en Steinhart me als merken aan en ben ik niet vies van een Poljot of Sea-Gull. Op de wensenlijst staan momenteel een gebruikte (lees te betalen) Omega Speedmaster en een Meistersinger maar dat kan zomaar veranderen ;-)

Een van de leukste dingen, naast het zoeken naar een nieuwe aanwinst natuurlijk vind ik het speuren naar alternatieve banden (meestal leer of nato). Soms koop ik ook wel eens een bandje zonder dat ik daar direct een horloge voor heb. Call me crazy.. 









De foto is al wat ouder maar deze zit nog steeds in mijn collectie, je ziet het niet goed maar het is de blauwe Orient Mako. Een prachtige wijzerplaat die qua kleur menig horloge dat vele malen duurder is naar de kroon steekt IMHO.


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Welkom proenski, ben zelf ook een nieuweling  maar heb het naar me zin hier!


----------



## Martin_B

Ook van mij: Welkom! :-!


----------



## J-H-M

Hallo mijn naam is Jur. Ik ben 31 jaar en heb al zo'n 10 jaar een passie voor horloges. Ik draag zelf een Omega Planet Ocean professional (44mm). Ik heb al jaren de droom ooit een klein eigen horlogemerk te hebben. Momenteel ben ik mijn horloge aan het tekenen om hier binnenkort een digitale 3D uitwerking van te laten maken.


----------



## GeneH

Welkom en mooie droom! Altijd tof om uw schetsen hier te delen...


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Jur!

Ik ben benieuwd. We zijn hier dol op plaatjes en foto's, dus komtermaarin ;-)


----------



## J-H-M

Dank voor het welkom. Ik houd jullie nog even in spanning, de tekeningen gaan voor het weekend nog naar de 3D vormgever. Zodra ik tevreden ben zal ik het e.e.a. eerst hier delen. Stay tuned...


----------



## sostav

Hey alle,

Ook ik ben nieuw, kom al een tijdje "lurken" maar toch besloten om me in te schrijven, lijkt me een leuk forum, en ik zal vermoedelijk nog vele vragen hebben, ik ben mijn verzameling wat aan het opkuisen en tegelijk uitbreiden, ik hou wel van vintage maar evengoed de meer moderne horloges.

Dus, wie weet, tot binnenkort in één of andere thread.

S.


----------



## Proenski

Welkom S. Waar staat de S voor? Of is Sostav je roepnaam? ;-)


----------



## sostav

Ik gebruikte het hier gewoon om af te sluiten met een initiaal, niks betekenend eigenlijk.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!


----------



## Bidle

Welkom S. ;-)


----------



## RobertGerard

Hoi. Robert Gerard uit Eindhoven hier

Sinds lange tijd al bevangen door het virus Trotse bezitter van deze mooie Orient:










Ook geïnteresseerd en bezitter van Elgin en Waltham zakhorloges

groet


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom! :-!


----------



## merl

Welkom hier!


----------



## RobertGerard

Thanks Martin B 
fijn hier belandt te zijn!


----------



## RobertGerard

thnks Merl! fijn hier te zijn!!


----------



## Proenski

RobertGerard said:


> Hoi. Robert Gerard uit Eindhoven hier
> 
> Sinds lange tijd al bevangen door het virus Trotse bezitter van deze mooie Orient:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook geïnteresseerd en bezitter van Elgin en Waltham zakhorloges
> 
> groet


Welkom! Orients zijn natuurlijk altijd helemaal goed |>

Is de wijzerplaat blauw of zwart? Zal ook vast heel fraai staan met een leren band.


----------



## RobertGerard

Hoi Proenski

Het is een blauwe wijzerplaat  en over het leer heb ik na zitten denken, ben er nog niet echt helemaal uit 

Dank voor het welkom

groets


----------



## Proenski

RobertGerard said:


> Hoi Proenski
> 
> Het is een blauwe wijzerplaat  en over het leer heb ik na zitten denken, ben er nog niet echt helemaal uit
> 
> Dank voor het welkom
> 
> groets


De plaat ziet er vrij donkerblauw uit, heel chique met een zwarte band of iets sportiever met een (donker) bruine. Ik ben zelf gek op leer en vind het vaak Orient modellen een luxere uitstraling geven maar dat komt misschien omdat de stalen banden vaak niet van de hoogste kwaliteit zijn. Ze zijn zeker nooit slecht maar het relatief lageprijskaartje van het merk komt uit de lengte of de breedte...

Veel fun gewenst hier!


----------



## RobertGerard

Proenski said:


> De plaat ziet er vrij donkerblauw uit, heel chique met een zwarte band of iets sportiever met een (donker) bruine. Ik ben zelf gek op leer en vind het vaak Orient modellen een luxere uitstraling geven maar dat komt misschien omdat de stalen banden vaak niet van de hoogste kwaliteit zijn. Ze zijn zeker nooit slecht maar het relatief lageprijskaartje van het merk komt uit de lengte of de breedte...
> 
> Veel fun gewenst hier!


Je hebt helemaal gelijk! 
Zwart heeft wel mijn voorkeur!
Dank voor je meedenken! gaaf!!

En ik hoop op veel fun hier jah

Groets en een fijn weekend


----------



## Proenski

We zien de foto's wel voorbij komen ;-)

Goed weekend!


----------



## RobertGerard

have a nice weekend too


----------



## DutchyKevin

Kom hier al een tijdje regelmatig om mee te lezen en inspiratie op te doen, maar heb mezelf toch maar eens aangemeld.

Ik ben Kevin, 23 jaar en -als het mee zit- nog 6 maanden student aan de HTS.

Dankzij Pa altijd al interesse gehad in horloges maar sinds een jaar of 2 ben ik er wat actiever mee bezig. Mijn bescheiden collectie bevat uit alle richtingen iets.. vroeger vond ik de chrono's steevast het mooist maar nu merk ik dat ik naar wat rustigere/klassiekere horloges neig, mede dankzij mijn laatste toevoeging: de SKX009

Inmiddels is het weer bijna kerst en komen de kriebels weer extra sterk op zetten en heb ik een kleine selectie gemaakt voor wat er onder de boom mag komen te liggen. Nog even kijken wat het gaat worden maar als het lukt zou ik graag een Orient King Diver (40th anniversary model) op zwart leer willen toevoegen aan de verzameling:-!


----------



## Proenski

Welkom! De Pepsi is natuurlijk een (onverwoestbare!) klassieker en Orient een heel mooi merk ;-) en het bewijs dat je ook met een kleiner budget een fraaie collectie kan opbouwen


----------



## James125

Hi, ik ben James. Ik woon in NL en ben nu een jaar actief op Horlogeforum. Ik Flip de laatste 3 maanden weer veel, gewoon voor de lol. Vandaar dat ik toegang wilde tot het sales forum hier. Verder zal ik ook weleens wat bijdragen qua plaatjes van aanwinsten enzo. 

Cheers!


----------



## Proenski

Welkom James! We zijn dol op plaatjes hier :-!


----------



## Bidle

+1, kom maar door met die plaatjes.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Hoi,

Fong hier.

Onlangs een 'wat duurdere' horloge gekocht en ging daarvoor veel googlen. Toen zag ik dat WUS een goede bron is van informatie met leuke behulpzame leden.

Nu browse ik er elke dag op voornamelijk op de Seiko Forum. Vandaag voor het eerst pas op de NL-sub forum XD haha.

Anyway this is me;


----------



## Bidle

Welkom en mooie Seiko. 

Seiko blijft voor mij het horloge met de beste prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom Fong - mooi klokje en de aankoop voor je vriendin mag er ook zijn. We verwachten natuurlijk wel een duo-shot.

Helemaal mee eens wat Bidle zegt, prijs-kwaliteit van Seiko is bijzonder hoog. Grand Seiko is zichzelf uit die markt aan het prijzen. Ik hen een paar jaar geleden gepoogd een 50th Anniversary model te bemachtigen en dat is niet gelukt. Nu zijn diezelfde horloges als "gewoon" model verkrijgbaar, zonder de Anniversary parafernalia, maar $7,500 ...... Had ik wel voor de LE over, maar voor het "ahum" gewone model??


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Welkom en mooie Seiko.
> 
> Seiko blijft voor mij het horloge met de beste prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.


Welkom Fong en prima keus die Seiko! Ik heb ook een tijdje een premier in de collectie gehad, niets mis mee.

@Biddle; je zou toch echt eens in Orient als merk moeten duiken, ook zij bieden een meer dan uitstekende prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. Minstens zo goed als Seiko, zo niet beter als je naar de Orient Star modellen meeneemt in de beschouwing..


----------



## Bidle

Heb al eens naar het merk gekeken, maar haalt het, wat mij betreft, niet bij Seiko. Seiko is voor mij bijvoorbeeld de enige echte manufactuur. Daarbij zijn enkele uurwerken onverwoestbaar, andere lopen vooruit qua techniek, etc, etc. Daarbij voel ik me gesterkt door uitspraken van Dufour over Seiko. ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Heb al eens naar het merk gekeken, maar haalt het, wat mij betreft, niet bij Seiko. Seiko is voor mij bijvoorbeeld de enige echte manufactuur. Daarbij zijn enkele uurwerken onverwoestbaar, andere lopen vooruit qua techniek, etc, etc. Daarbij voel ik me gesterkt door uitspraken van Dufour over Seiko. ;-)


Daarmee doe je Orient toch echt wat te kort hoor ook Orient heeft zeer duurzame uurwerken (sterker nog de basis van hun succes is een Seiko uurwerk dat ooit in licensie is genomen...) Niets mis met Seiko, in tegendeel maar de vijfjes van Seiko zijn niet beter of slechter dan vergelijkbare modellen van Orient. Orient Star modellen doen niet onder voor Premiers van Seiko etc. Ik heb het niet over quartz of "sateliet" modellen of iets dergelijks. Dat is niet de markt waarin Orient opereert maar ik bekijk puur over de mechanische modellen.

De meningen over Royal Orient en Grand Seiko's zijn overigens erg verdeeld ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Heb al eens naar het merk gekeken, maar haalt het, wat mij betreft, niet bij Seiko. Seiko is voor mij bijvoorbeeld de enige echte manufactuur. Daarbij zijn enkele uurwerken onverwoestbaar, andere lopen vooruit qua techniek, etc, etc. Daarbij voel ik me gesterkt door uitspraken van Dufour over Seiko. ;-)


Daarmee doe je Orient toch echt wat te kort hoor ook Orient heeft zeer duurzame uurwerken (sterker nog de basis van hun succes is een Seiko uurwerk dat ooit in licensie is genomen...) Niets mis met Seiko, in tegendeel maar de vijfjes van Seiko zijn niet beter of slechter dan vergelijkbare modellen van Orient. Orient Star modellen doen niet onder voor Premiers van Seiko etc. Ik heb het niet over quartz of "sateliet" modellen of iets dergelijks. Dat is niet de markt waarin Orient opereert maar ik bekijk puur over de mechanische modellen.

De meningen over Royal Orient en Grand Seiko's zijn overigens erg verdeeld ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Huh,....

Ik doe het merk helemaal niet te kort! Zeg er ook niks negatiefs over. Zo claim ik nergens dat het merk geen degelijke/sterke/mooie uurwerken heeft. 
Geef enkel aan dat Seiko qua merk van een ander kaliber is dan Orient. Met name op het gebied als Manufactuur, daar kan zelfs geen Zwitsers merk tegenop.


----------



## Proenski

Wat ik bedoel is dat veel mensen, ten onrechte, Orient links laten liggen als merk. Het klopt dat ze een (compleet) andere strategie voeren dan Seiko maar daarmee vind ik niet dat Seiko beter is, wel anders. Ik zeg niet dat jij dit zo bedoelt maar vaak wordt kaliber verward met marketing, iets waar Orient overigens nauwelijks aan doet.

Uiteraard kan ik alleen afgaan op wat ik ken/ heb en dan zeg ik dat de doorsnee Orient niet onderdoet voor een Seiko 5 en dat je een Orient Star best kunt vergelijken met een Seiko SARB/ SARC.

Hoe dan ook ben ik van mening dat "Japanners" sowieso menig Zwitsers merk een "run for the money" geven ;-)



Met excuus dat we nu van het topic afdwalen *shame on me*


----------



## brmvs

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb al een tijdje een account op WUS maar heb vooral rondgekeken maar ben de laatste tijd toch actiever gaan posten. De meeste tijd hier breng ik door in F71 en na het starten van mijn eerste topic daar vond het maar tijd om me hier ook maar even voor te stellen. Ik ben Bram en ben met mijn 21 jaar waarschijnlijk een van de jongere leden. Ik volg momenteel de studie accountancy. Voor mij begon het allemaal met de aankoop van een Orient Mako en mede dankzij WUS is mijn collectie gestaag gegroeid.

ten slotte: de Mako


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Bram |>

"Al 'n tijdje" is met een vette knipoog .... bijkans 2 jaar. Waarom zo lang voordat je eindelijk hier de zaak komt opleuken? Hoop dat we meer van je zullen horen en zien.

Mooie Mako - heeft lang op mijn lijstje gestaan, maar is er uiteindelijk toch niet gekomen. Heb zelf de 60th Anniversary LE van Orient, mijn vrouw heeft de Miss Metro met oranje accenten.


----------



## brmvs

MHe225 said:


> Welkom, Bram |>
> 
> "Al 'n tijdje" is met een vette knipoog .... bijkans 2 jaar. Waarom zo lang voordat je eindelijk hier de zaak komt opleuken? Hoop dat we meer van je zullen horen en zien.
> 
> Mooie Mako - heeft lang op mijn lijstje gestaan, maar is er uiteindelijk toch niet gekomen. Heb zelf de 60th Anniversary LE van Orient, mijn vrouw heeft de Miss Metro met oranje accenten.


Ik ben een periode niet meer op WUS geweest en heb tijdje terug de draad weer opgepakt. Zal zeker proberen hier af en toe wat van me te laten horen!

Ben echt tevreden met mijn Mako, zal niet mijn laatste Orient zijn maar die 60th Anniversary van jouw mag er zeker ook zijn!


----------



## merl

Welkom Bram en veel plezier hier. We zien jouw foto's graag met enige regelmaat verschijnen in Post hier je laatste aanwinst


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom! :-!


----------



## Halex

Dag! Ik ben niet echt Nederlandstalig, maar ik moet het Nederlands leren als deel van mijn masterprogramma (die in Engels is, aan een Franstalige universiteit...) en ik hoop dat ik hier "zaken met plezier" mengelen kan


----------



## Proenski

Halex said:


> Dag! Ik ben niet echt Nederlandstalig, maar ik moet het Nederlands leren als deel van mijn masterprogramma (die in Engels is, aan een Franstalige universiteit...) en ik hoop dat ik hier "zaken met plezier" mengelen kan


Vast en zeker! Welkom en we zien je bijdrage (met foto's!) graag tegemoet


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Halex!


----------



## Targaryen

Goedemiddag, graag wil ik me ook even voorstellen. Ik ben 38 jaar en woonachtig in Zwolle. Sinds een jaar stevig verslingerd geraakt aan horloges en ik zie geen weg meer terug  Mijn eerste echte aanschaf was een Tissot Visodate, al snel gevolgd door een Seiko Sarb (dauphine wijzers, YAY). Nu druk aan het sparen voor MKII en zodoende ook terecht gekomen bij WUS, erg leuk dat hier ook een Nederlandstalige hoek zit.

Mijn collectie tot dusver :


----------



## Proenski

Welkom! Net begin van een collectie :-! Zelf heb ik de Visodate met een witte wijzerplaat, een prachtig horloge. Ik heb alleen wel de band vervangen door iets beters.


----------



## MHe225

Wat Proenski zegt: welkom en inderdaad een heel goede start. 

Sparen voor een MKII - bepaald model in gedachten? Misschien moet je jezelf al op de wachtlijst plaatsen; de meeste modellen kun je niet zomaar kopen. 

Grappig trouwens, ook ik was het internet aan het afspeuren naar meer informatie over MKII (nadat ik geconcludeerd had dat een IWC Mark XII of XV niet ging lukken) en kwam zo op / bij WUS terecht - terugkijkend een erg dure "dwaling" :-d


----------



## Targaryen

Proenski said:


> Welkom! Net begin van een collectie :-! Zelf heb ik de Visodate met een witte wijzerplaat, een prachtig horloge. Ik heb alleen wel de band vervangen door iets beters.


Dank je wel. De witte is ook erg klassiek, ik heb lang getwijfeld maar kom toch altijd weer uit op zwart. Het artikel op Hodinkee trok me uiteindelijk over de streep


----------



## Targaryen

MHe225 said:


> Wat Proenski zegt: welkom en inderdaad een heel goede start.
> 
> Sparen voor een MKII - bepaald model in gedachten? Misschien moet je jezelf al op de wachtlijst plaatsen; de meeste modellen kun je niet zomaar kopen.
> 
> Grappig trouwens, ook ik was het internet aan het afspeuren naar meer informatie over MKII (nadat ik geconcludeerd had dat een IWC Mark XII of XV niet ging lukken) en kwam zo op / bij WUS terecht - terugkijkend een erg dure "dwaling" :-d


Dank je voor het meedenken ;-)

Ik heb mijn oog laten vallen op de Nassau (6538 liefde) en toevallig las ik op WUS dat er een nieuwe productierun gedraaid gaat worden. Ik sta dus op de wachtlijst.

En ja, mijn vrouw ziet liever dat ik een andere hobby neem :-d


----------



## MHe225

Nog duurder als jouw vrouw ook deze hobby oppakt ...... mijn eega confiskeerde mijn nieuwe IWC Mark XVI met de mededeling dat als ik er ook een wilde, ik er nog een moest bestellen / kopen. De timing was wel goed, dus uiteindelijk werden deze XVI's het cadeau voor onze 20ste trouwdag.

Maar daar bleef het niet bij: wij staan nu beiden op de wachtlijst voor de MKII Key West.

Nassau is heel erg mooi; ikzelf heb de Nassau Big Crown - heb je misschien over gelezen. Heel mooi, maar toch, haalt het niet bij m'n Kingston. Helaas gaan ook de prijzen van de nieuwe MKII's hard omhoog, maar ze bieden nog steeds heel veel waar voor je geld. Hopelijk wordt jouw wachttijd niet absurd lang: ik wacht al ruim 5 en een half jaar op de MKII Project 300 en 3 jaar, 9 maanden op de Key West ......


----------



## merl

Ruim 5 en een half jaar...denk je dat je deze nog gaat krijgen? Het slaat toch nergens op dat het zo lang moet duren? Kan me geen reden voorstellen voor zo'n lange periode hiervoor. Hoop dat het allemaal goed komt.


----------



## Sirksael

Hallo allemaal,


Wil me graag even voorstellen: Ik ben 40 jaar en woon in België. 
Ik heb al vele jaren een passie voor horloges, wat allemaal begon toen ik als tiener mijn vader's omega uit de jaren 60 kreeg. Deze was helemaal kapot (glaasje gebarsten, omgehad tijdens het verven,...), maar omega heeft hem volledig in ere hersteld (tegen de juiste prijs uiteraard...)

Ik ben al een tijdje actief op een volledig nederlandstalig forum, en lees al een tijdje mee op WUS, maar wil nu graag hier ook wat actiever worden.


----------



## Proenski

Welkom hier! Ik en ik denk andere met mij zijn benieuwd naar foto's van die Omega :-!


----------



## Targaryen

Welkom hier. Inderdaad, reuze nieuwsgierig naar de Omega :-!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Ruim 5 en een half jaar...denk je dat je deze nog gaat krijgen? Het slaat toch nergens op dat het zo lang moet duren? Kan me geen reden voorstellen voor zo'n lange periode hiervoor. Hoop dat het allemaal goed komt.


Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in.; toevallig al 2x deze maand updates gelezen. Het project gaat gestaag verder, zij het met de snelheid van een gletsjer.

Ik ben het evenwel helemaal met je eens dat dit allemaal wel heel erg lang duurt. Er zijn verhitte discussies op het forum geweest over het MKII business model and steevast eindigden deze discussies in een "locked thread". Ik heb begrip voor sommige dingen, maar minder (lees: geen) voor andere. Het zit mij niet echt lekker dat MKII nieuwe projecten opgestart heeft nadat P300 van start gegaan is en aanbetalingen zijn aangenomen en vervolgens hebben deze nieuwe projecten P300 ingehaald ..... (denk aan Nassau, Key West). Deel van de rechtvaardiging is dat de kachel moet (blijven) roken en dat deze projecten snel en zonder veel bemoeienis / investering van tijd. gerealiseerd kunnen worden omdat ze een afgeleide zijn van een bestaand model (Kingston). Zeker voor de Nassau is dat waar, echter, MKII is een éénmanszaak en zelfs assemblage en kwaliteitscontrole kannibaliseert tijd die meneer Yao anders aan zijn andere / hoofdprojecten besteed zou hebben. En genoemde Key West wijkt toch dermate veel af dat nu, na bijna 4 jaar, het model niet in productie is.

Het moge duidelijk zijn dat deze projecten niet voor iedereen zijn en zeker niet de gemiddelde (meeste) Amerikaan. In Amerika heerst een "instant gratification cultuur" en wachten op iets is bijkans een vies woord. De lange wachttijd heeft ook z'n voordelen: ik heb vaker gezegd dat deze horloges voor mij(n gevoel) gratis zijn: ik mik al mijn wisselgeld (muntjes) in een grote pot en nu, 6 jaar later, hebben wij 2 emmers met muntjes staan, samen goed voor waarschijnlijk ietsje meer dan $1000 (gebaseerd op eerdere ervaring). Dat geld hebben wij nooit gemist en betaalt zometeen dus voor deze horloges.

Terug naar het thema van deze draad, welkom, Sirksael en ook ik ben buitengewoon benieuwd naar foto's van jouw (vader's) Omega. En jouw bijdragen hier en in andere hoeken van WUS


----------



## Sirksael

Hier heb ik een foto van de Omega waar ik het over had. Vermoedelijk ref. ST166.0002 Seamster . Mijn vader beweert stellig dat de kroon nooit vervangen is, maar ik ben toch niet helemaal zeker dat hij origineel is (wel origineel omega, maar niet of hij origineel zo geleverd is):








Niet zo'n heel speciale omega denk ik, maar wel met emotionele waarde voor mij uiteraard...

Later kreeg ik van hem ook nog z'n tweede omega, da's een seamaster Quartz uit de jaren '80:







Caliber 1342, loopt nog prima, paar seconden afwijking per week.


----------



## Proenski

Heel fraai hoor deze Omega's, daar zou ik zuinig op zijn maar wel gewoon gebruiken natuurlijk. De automaat is mijn favoriet van de twee, waarom twijfel je over de kroon??


----------



## Bidle

@Sirksael:

Leuke horloges.
Als je wil kan je het zo na laten kijken of de kroon er origineel op hoort. Zelf onlangs een Omega gekocht met originele Omega kroon en wist dat die niet klopte. Dankzij mijn horlogemaker de juiste kroon bemachtigd.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> .... Zelf onlangs een Omega gekocht met originele Omega kroon en wist dat die niet klopte. Dankzij mijn horlogemaker de juiste kroon bemachtigd .....


----------



## Sirksael

Proenski said:


> Heel fraai hoor deze Omega's, daar zou ik zuinig op zijn maar wel gewoon gebruiken natuurlijk. De automaat is mijn favoriet van de twee, waarom twijfel je over de kroon??


In de Omega vintage database staat niet bij elk model een foto, maar alle modellen die heel erg op de mijne lijken met foto, hebben een smallere kroon. Vandaar dat ik twijfel...


----------



## Sirksael

Bidle said:


> @Sirksael:
> 
> Leuke horloges.
> Als je wil kan je het zo na laten kijken of de kroon er origineel op hoort. Zelf onlangs een Omega gekocht met originele Omega kroon en wist dat die niet klopte. Dankzij mijn horlogemaker de juiste kroon bemachtigd.


Bij de omega dealer in Brussel al nagevraagd toen ik hem voor onderhoud stuurde, maar die konden niet met uitsluitsel antwoorden...


----------



## Bidle

Sirksael said:


> Bij de omega dealer in Brussel al nagevraagd toen ik hem voor onderhoud stuurde, maar die konden niet met uitsluitsel antwoorden...


Snap ik,.... een dealer weet ook vaak nagenoeg niks van horloges en al helemaal niet van vintage,.....uiteraard op een enkele medewerker na, die zelf ook verzamelaar is. Met dergelijke horloges moet je ook niet naar een Omega dealer gaan en al helemaal niet voor service. Ga dan naar een specialist voor de kroon en naar een reguliere horlogemaker voor de beurt. De beurt kan natuurlijk ook bij de specialist maar dan ben je iets meer geld kwijt.

Voor de kroon: Vintage Horloges | Ferrie Schweitzer | F.R. Schweitzer BV | Gespecialiseerd in OMEGA


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Hallo allemaal, ik ben verbaasd, dat ik me nog helemaal niet heb voorgesteld heb, hier! De naam is Johan en ik loop al een tijdje mee op deze wereldbol (sinds juli '56) Ook ben ik alweer een tijdje horlogegek, hoewel ik wel kan zeggen dat het altijd latent aanwezig was. Ik ben begonnen op het Horlogeforum en het Amerikaanse Poor Man's Watch Forum. Die laatste is zoals jullie mogelijk weten, ter ziele sinds de zelfdoding van de eigenaar. De achterlaten leden hebben toen een nieuw forum opgericht, genaamd Wallet Friendly Watch Forum en ben daar uiteraard weer lid geworden, omdat daar vele vrienden posten. Toch heb je ook wel eens behoefte om te praten/schrijven met spraakgenoten en mensen die meer weten van "onze gewoonten". Over mijzelf: Mijn nickname heb ik gekozen omdat ik best wel enigszins Trekkie ben, of in ieder geval graag SF boeken lees en films kijk. (Mits geen SF-Horror) De womanizer Jim Kirk sprak mij wel aan, omdat ik in mijn vroege 20er en 30er ook wel een beetje zo was :-d. Sinds mijn huwelijk 23 jaar geleden is dat allemaal wat veranderd. ;-) Ik dacht dat een poor man's watch iets was van onder de 100 euro, maar kwam erachter dat daar in de horlogewereld wat anders over word gedacht. Namelijk onder de $ 1000. Nou kan ik met een gerust hart zeggen, dat geen van mijn klokjes ook maar in de buurt komen van zo'n bedrag, maar heb wel ontdekt dat ik langzaam maar zeker ietsje naar boven opschuif en als de verkopen van m'n 'flipper' horloges beter zouden lopen, ik ook sneller wat meer zou kunnen uitgeven. Tot nu toe, is mijn duurste aanschaf geweest rond de € 200. Maar omdat ik veel 2e hands koop, zitten er wel bij, die normaliter wat duurder zijn. Een van mijn echte grails is een Omega PO, maar ik weet niet of ik die ooit in handen ga krijgen. Wel heb ik een heleboel "wil wel graag bezitten" horloges, veel in de Citizen en Seiko hoek, dus waarschijnlijk wat bereikbaarder. Als je klikt op mijn 'state of the collection' onder mijn handtekening, zie je de berg horloges die ik momenteel bezit. Daar moet wel wat af... :-x
2 Dozen vol en een "overflow naar een derde doos, is niet echt wat zo moet blijven... :roll:


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Welkom, Johan, leuk dat je nu ook in deze hoek meedoet. Ik ben jou wel eens eerder tegen gekomen .....

Zag in de wat-draag-je-draad dat je ook aan het modden bent geslagen. Da's een stap die de meeste van ons nimmer zetten. Ikzelf heb alles van goedkoop tot duur, maar zie mij zelf nog niet horloges modificeren. Misschien ook omdat ogen niet meer zo scherp zien en de handen niet meer zo vast zijn.

Hopelijk krijgen we nog meer van je te zien, horloges en posts.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Welkom Kirk ;-)

Altijd lastig om een collectie in toom te houden, ik heb er ook even over gedaan om een beetje lijn in de mijne aan te brengen. Omvang hangt natuurlijk ook af van de grootte van de dozen, he? :-d

Modden is leuk maar ik doe het niet zelf, op een Russisch bezelringetje en een ander bandje na dan.


----------



## Rolf D

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Hallo!

Mijn naam is Rolf en sinds een aantal maanden ben ik eigenlijk gefascineerd geraakt door horloges. Mijn budget (net afgestudeerd, verhuizing, nieuwe vriendin etc.. etc..) laat mij niet bepaald toe om aan duurdere horloges te denken, maar geen nood, ik ben helemaal gek geworden op oude Russische uurwerken. Ik heb niks voor niks geschiedenis gestudeerd! Een tijdje terug heb ik een oude Pobeda gekocht, en laatst een Luch 2209 in huis gehaald. Binnenkort maar zo'n grote Vostok bestellen!

Heb eigenlijk heel weinig met non-Oostblok merken. Zo'n Seiko of een Orient lijkt mij leuk voor erbij, maar ik voel er niks voor. Misschien dat het gevoel nog moet komen.


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Welkom, Rolf. Je kent het motto van dit forum (eigenlijk alle fora):









Ik hoor wat je zegt; als je geïnteresseerd bent in oudere Russen, dan vind je VCMW's (oude Chinese horloges) waarschijnlijk ook wel leuk. En dan zijn er ook de heruitgaven, hoewel puristen daar hun neus voor ophalen.

We kijken uit naar je foto's, geschreven bijdragen en net afgestudeerd, verhuizing en nieuwe vriendin is pas het begin ...... ;-)


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Welkom Rolf! Ook ik heb wel iets met Russische horloges (andere bezel, ander bandje en je hebt gelijk een "eigen" horloge), de meest koop ik nieuw maar dat kan ook wel met hun bescheiden prijskaartjes.

Foto's zien we graag verschijnen :-!


----------



## Rolf D

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Nou, dan gaan we morgen bij wat natuurlijk licht maar eens een foto maken. Ben ook erg benieuwd naar die Chinese horloges, kende eigenlijk alleen maar de Seagull 1963 variant.

Bedankt nog allemaal!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*



James T. Kirk© said:


> Hallo allemaal, ik ben verbaasd, dat ik me nog helemaal niet heb voorgesteld heb, hier! De naam is Johan en ik loop al een tijdje mee op deze wereldbol (sinds juli '56) Ook ben ik alweer een tijdje horlogegek, hoewel ik wel kan zeggen dat het altijd latent aanwezig was. Ik ben begonnen op het Horlogeforum en het Amerikaanse Poor Man's Watch Forum. Die laatste is zoals jullie mogelijk weten, ter ziele sinds de zelfdoding van de eigenaar. De achterlaten leden hebben toen een nieuw forum opgericht, genaamd Wallet Friendly Watch Forum en ben daar uiteraard weer lid geworden, omdat daar vele vrienden posten. Toch heb je ook wel eens behoefte om te praten/schrijven met spraakgenoten en mensen die meer weten van "onze gewoonten". Over mijzelf: Mijn nickname heb ik gekozen omdat ik best wel enigszins Trekkie ben, of in ieder geval graag SF boeken lees en films kijk. (Mits geen SF-Horror) De womanizer Jim Kirk sprak mij wel aan, omdat ik in mijn vroege 20er en 30er ook wel een beetje zo was :-d. Sinds mijn huwelijk 23 jaar geleden is dat allemaal wat veranderd. ;-) Ik dacht dat een poor man's watch iets was van onder de 100 euro, maar kwam erachter dat daar in de horlogewereld wat anders over word gedacht. Namelijk onder de $ 1000. Nou kan ik met een gerust hart zeggen, dat geen van mijn klokjes ook maar in de buurt komen van zo'n bedrag, maar heb wel ontdekt dat ik langzaam maar zeker ietsje naar boven opschuif en als de verkopen van m'n 'flipper' horloges beter zouden lopen, ik ook sneller wat meer zou kunnen uitgeven. Tot nu toe, is mijn duurste aanschaf geweest rond de € 200. Maar omdat ik veel 2e hands koop, zitten er wel bij, die normaliter wat duurder zijn. Een van mijn echte grails is een Omega PO, maar ik weet niet of ik die ooit in handen ga krijgen. Wel heb ik een heleboel "wil wel graag bezitten" horloges, veel in de Citizen en Seiko hoek, dus waarschijnlijk wat bereikbaarder. Als je klikt op mijn 'state of the collection' onder mijn handtekening, zie je de berg horloges die ik momenteel bezit. Daar moet wel wat af... :-x
> 2 Dozen vol en een "overflow naar een derde doos, is niet echt wat zo moet blijven... :roll:


Ha Johan! Hier ook actief zie ik, welkom op Kaliber2010. f428 kan wel wat animo gebruiken, het is hier stilletjes de laatste tijd. 
Ik wist niet dat jij zoveel horloges had! Nu, ik zie er toch een paar staan die het PO-potje een beetje zouden kunnen spekken, ik denk oa aan de gele SKX, de Orca, Deep Blue's, Monster...maar dan moet je er natuurlijk nog van willen afscheid nemen. En nog een ferme spaarcent bijleggen aangezien de Omega's richting Rolexprijzen opschuiven. Ik heb mezelf ook even op horlogedieet gezet, heb er nu een stuk of tien waarvan ik er vier weinig of nooit meer draag, en dat zet wel aan tot nadenken over toekomstige aankopen.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*



Rolf D said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mijn naam is Rolf en sinds een aantal maanden ben ik eigenlijk gefascineerd geraakt door horloges. Mijn budget (net afgestudeerd, verhuizing, nieuwe vriendin etc.. etc..) laat mij niet bepaald toe om aan duurdere horloges te denken, maar geen nood, ik ben helemaal gek geworden op oude Russische uurwerken. Ik heb niks voor niks geschiedenis gestudeerd! Een tijdje terug heb ik een oude Pobeda gekocht, en laatst een Luch 2209 in huis gehaald. Binnenkort maar zo'n grote Vostok bestellen!
> 
> Heb eigenlijk heel weinig met non-Oostblok merken. Zo'n Seiko of een Orient lijkt mij leuk voor erbij, maar ik voel er niks voor. Misschien dat het gevoel nog moet komen.


Welkom Rolf! Ik ben benieuwd naar je vintage oostblok-klokjes...
Wees maar zeker dat een mooie Seiko of Orient iets meer kan betekenen dan leuk voor erbij ;-) Ze scoren in alle prijsklasses wel een paar iconische modellen en zijn fijner afgewerkt dan de russen, die het meer van hun charme moeten hebben, dat is mijn persoonlijk idee hierover.


----------



## dehorlogedokter

Dag allen

Bij deze stel ik mij ook voor.

Ik luister naar de naam ruben. Momenteel verblijf ik in Balen bij Mol (B) in een woonwagen die geparkeerd staat bij vrienden. En ik ben horlogemaker. Binnenkort begin ik na een faillissement opnieuw.
Het is uiteraard niet mijn bedoeling om hier reclame te maken. Professioneel advies kan ik dan weer wel geven.

Een foto van mijn verzameling heb ik nog niet.

Mijn hobbys: Aikido, recreatief fietsen, het internet afschuimen, ...

Voor de rest: vraag maar.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Ruben. 

Hopelijk land je snel weer op je voeten, kun je een frisse (door)start maken en je woonwagen voor behuizing van meer permanente aard inruilen. Overigens vermoed ik hier een verhaal dat we mettertijd wellicht nog eens horen.


----------



## Proenski

dehorlogedokter said:


> Dag allen
> 
> Bij deze stel ik mij ook voor.
> 
> Ik luister naar de naam ruben. Momenteel verblijf ik in Balen bij Mol (B) in een woonwagen die geparkeerd staat bij vrienden. En ik ben horlogemaker. Binnenkort begin ik na een faillissement opnieuw.
> Het is uiteraard niet mijn bedoeling om hier reclame te maken. Professioneel advies kan ik dan weer wel geven.
> 
> Een foto van mijn verzameling heb ik nog niet.
> 
> Mijn hobbys: Aikido, recreatief fietsen, het internet afschuimen, ...
> 
> Voor de rest: vraag maar.


Welkom Ruben! Hopelijk krijg je snel de wind weer in de rug. Advies is altijd welkom hier, net als foto's ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Hallo John, ik zag nu pas dat er reacties zijn op m'n introductie! Tja, je noemt nu een aantal horloges op, die ik nu juist wil houden, omdat het mijn favorieten zijn! Ik moet zeggen, die PO is dan wel een grail, maar niet zo dat ik 'm MOET bezitten, ik ben nu eenmaal geen 1 horloge man.

Ja, ik heb er een behoorlijk aantal verzameld de afgelopen jaren, maar ben blij te melden dat ik de laatste weken een stuk of 3, 4 heb weten te verkopen. Een Tuna of baby tuna staat overigens ook nog hoog op m'n "wannahaves", ik ben nu eenmaal gek op wat "aparte" kastvormen, vandaar de Army Watch Germany, de Monster en de bijzondere eco drives met monocoque case en de vintage Casio MRG's. Ook wens ik mezelf nog een "wat grotere" Zodiac, dan die ik nu heb, ook de Invicta Grand Diver met die scherpe zwaardwijzers in het blauw, kan me bekoren, maar is me nog niet gelukt daar een nette, gebruikte van te vinden voor een redelijke prijs. Ik zie dat die dingen zelfs in de VS weer duurder beginnen te worden, maar er moeten toch zát van zijn! Ook de Seiko turtle is aantrekkelijk maar die worden steeds duurder, idioot gewoon.

Ik blijf een fan van Android horloges, waar geen nieuwe meer van uitkomen, want ze zijn bezig het merk op te heffen, ten faveure van een nieuw, nog op te richten merk. (Zelfde eigenaar, Liang Wing). Hopelijk zijn ze wakker geworden en houden ze de modellen voortaan onder de 45 mm... Ik heb een 47 mm/17 cm hoge "behemoth" moeten verkopen, omdat dat grote ding bijna meer dan een half pond woog...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Nou, als je het goed leest, heb ik de "tricky parts" laten doen en heb zelf alleen het verf-werk gedaan. ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

*Re: Stel jezelf voor: Johan, alias James T. Kirk©*

Bedankt, Proenski, maar je mag ook gewoon Johan zeggen, hoor!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Welkom dokter Ruben, er is mijns inziens altijd een tekort aan horlogemakers, helaas zit ge een beetje te ver van mij vandaan... ;-)


----------



## dehorlogedokter

James T. Kirk© said:


> Welkom dokter Ruben, er is mijns inziens altijd een tekort aan horlogemakers, helaas zit ge een beetje te ver van mij vandaan... ;-)


Opsturen kan ook.


----------



## dins

Leuk, een Nederlands hoekje op dit enorme forum! Meteen maar even voorstellen dan:

De naam is Erik en ik ben sinds 1,5 jaar "in de ban van"horloges. Lid van het nl horloge forum, maar ik dacht, waarom hier niet eens rond gaan kijken.
Ik vind oude meuk leuk, dus mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar de vintage horloges. De liefde is begonnen met een oude quartz certina die ik ineens weer ontdekte in een oud laatje, daarna heb ik heel veel meer mooie horloges ontdekt. Mijn eerste mechanisch horloge was een zwarte kirovskie crab, een russisch model waarvan ik inmiddels 4 kleuren heb. Daarnaast ook veel ander oud spul inmiddels, waar ik heerlijk van genieten kan. 

Groet Erik!


----------



## Dirk3245

Hallo iedereen,
Ik ben Cedric, 25j en verpleegkundige van beroep.
Lurk al een heel tijdje op WUS rond en heb hier een schat aan info opgedaan.
Recentelijk de horloge bug te pakken gekregen en deze laat mij maar niet los.
Groetjes


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Cedric! Horloges zijn een hele leuke hobby idd ;-)

We zien graag je foto's tegemoet, want daar zijn we hier dol op!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Erik en Cedric :-!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

dehorlogedokter said:


> Opsturen kan ook.


Dat begrijp ik ;-) "Ze" doen dat helaas niet gratis...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Hartstikke leuk, Eric, even weg van de drukte van het horlogeforum, nietwaar? ;-) Welkom hier! We vinden het altijd leuk, om naast horlogenamen, ook de afbeeldingen te zien!


----------



## Bram Utrecht

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben Bram. Al jaren kijk ik op diverse websites en in verschillende horlogeblaadjes naar horloges.
Onlangs kreeg ik de neiging eens met anderen over horloges te communiceren. Vandaar mijn aanmelding op het forum.
zelf ben ik het meest geinteresseerd in orloges tot pak hem beet 5000 euro. Ik houd van horloges die er niet druk uitzien. De techniek vind ik fascinerend, maar als ik een horloge draag gaat het toch om het uiterlijk.

Tot in de reply!


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Bram! We zijn benieuwd naar je collectie en foto's natuurlijk!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!


----------



## Bram Utrecht

Hallo allemaal, ik ben Bram. Sinds zes jaar of zo vind ik horloges geweldig om na te speuren. Ik pluis horlogeblaadjes uit en ben nog steeds niet uit wat mijn ultieme horloge is.
Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar horloges met praktische dingen; luminiserende wijzers, datum, gemakkelijk afleesbaar. Een tourbillon hoeft voor mij niet zichtbaar, liever niet zelfs. Het gaat ten koste van de afleesbaarheid en een cleane look.
Tot in de reply....


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Bram! Voor mijzelf bestaat het ultieme horloge niet, ik vind teveel verschillende elementen/ ontwerpen te interessant om zaken uit te sluiten ;-)

Ennuh, we zijn dol op foto's hier!


----------



## Dunzdeck

Ha landgenoten! Mijn naam is Anton, ik kom sinds een paar maanden op dit forum en heb nu ook besloten actief te gaan posten. Leuk om te zien dat er een Nederlands forum is!
Ik kocht mijn eerste 'serieuze' horloge in 2008, vervolgens zes jaar lang niet veel over nagedacht om daarna ineens een klap van de molen te krijgen 
Nu lees ik erg veel over horloges, heb een bescheiden collectie en een uitgebreide verlanglijst. Ik kijk er naar uit om nog meer over horloges te lezen en te leren hier!


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Anton! ik hoop dat je actief gaat deelnemen, het wil soms wat stil vallen hier :-( 

Foto's, grails, huidige collectie, we zijn er benieuwd naar!


----------



## Great destinyman

Ik ga mijzelf ook maar eens voorstellen, lurk hier al lang genoeg, nou is het tijd!

Mijn naam is Bob, ben 16 jaar en woon momenteel in Gelderland. Na de mavo te hebben gedaan ben ik nu bezig met de havo afmaken. Waarna ik naar de vakschool Schoonhoven ga om de opleiding uurwerktechicus te doen!
De liefde voor horloges begon al heel erg vroeg bij mij, toen ik 7 was geworden kreeg ik van mijn opa mijn eerste horloge, een mechanische natuurlijk! Sindsdien is de liefde en passie voor mechanische en HAQ quartz horloges een beetje uit de hand gelopen.
Sporten doe ik veel, en het maakt mij dan niks uit hoe ruig het erook aantoe gaat, gewoon de skx007 om met mountainbiken en wielrennen, naast die twee sporten ben ik ook zeer actief met karate (bruine band, derde witte slip) en doe ik ook schietsport(jacht samen met mijn opa en normale schietsport met olympische wapens en militair pistool/geweer). Verder werk ik bij Wildkamp als verkoper en vind ik een LP'tje Pink Floyd altijd lekker om naar te luisteren!

Mag ik jullie ook allemaal een leuke kerst wensen en alzovast een fijne jaarwisseling!


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Bob!

Schieten doe ik niet en karate al jaren niet meer maar met een SKX007 om luisteren naar Pink Floyd nog wel ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom heren


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Bram Utrecht said:


> Hallo allemaal, ik ben Bram. Sinds zes jaar of zo vind ik horloges geweldig om na te speuren. Ik pluis horlogeblaadjes uit en ben nog steeds niet uit wat mijn ultieme horloge is.
> Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar horloges met praktische dingen; luminiserende wijzers, datum, gemakkelijk afleesbaar. Een tourbillon hoeft voor mij niet zichtbaar, liever niet zelfs. Het gaat ten koste van de afleesbaarheid en een cleane look.
> Tot in de reply....


Welkom, Bram, foto's zijn inderdaad welkom! 



Dunzdeck said:


> Ha landgenoten! Mijn naam is Anton, ik kom sinds een paar maanden op dit forum en heb nu ook besloten actief te gaan posten. Leuk om te zien dat er een Nederlands forum is!
> Ik kocht mijn eerste 'serieuze' horloge in 2008, vervolgens zes jaar lang niet veel over nagedacht om daarna ineens een klap van de molen te krijgen
> Nu lees ik erg veel over horloges, heb een bescheiden collectie en een uitgebreide verlanglijst. Ik kijk er naar uit om nog meer over horloges te lezen en te leren hier!


Jij ook welkom, Anton en we zijn hier inderdaad gek op foto's...



Great destinyman said:


> Ik ga mijzelf ook maar eens voorstellen, lurk hier al lang genoeg, nou is het tijd!
> 
> Mijn naam is Bob, ben 16 jaar en woon momenteel in Gelderland. Na de mavo te hebben gedaan ben ik nu bezig met de havo afmaken. Waarna ik naar de vakschool Schoonhoven ga om de opleiding uurwerktechicus te doen!
> De liefde voor horloges begon al heel erg vroeg bij mij, toen ik 7 was geworden kreeg ik van mijn opa mijn eerste horloge, een mechanische natuurlijk! Sindsdien is de liefde en passie voor mechanische en HAQ quartz horloges een beetje uit de hand gelopen.
> Sporten doe ik veel, en het maakt mij dan niks uit hoe ruig het erook aantoe gaat, gewoon de skx007 om met mountainbiken en wielrennen, naast die twee sporten ben ik ook zeer actief met karate (bruine band, derde witte slip) en doe ik ook schietsport(jacht samen met mijn opa en normale schietsport met olympische wapens en militair pistool/geweer). Verder werk ik bij Wildkamp als verkoper en vind ik een LP'tje Pink Floyd altijd lekker om naar te luisteren!
> 
> Mag ik jullie ook allemaal een leuke kerst wensen en alzovast een fijne jaarwisseling!


Leuk dat je belangstelling hebt voor de horlogetechniek, mijn zoon van 18 (die overigens ook BB heeft gehaald met judo in het verleden) interesseert zich alleen in stijl en er komen steeds minder horlogemakers, dus het blijft een gevraagd beroep. Grappig dat je van PF houdt en ik als bijna 60 jarige doe dat ook. Heb denk ik, wel alle oude LP's en een zwik op cd... ;-)


----------



## (c)huck

Hallo,

Al een tijdje lid, maar mijn fora bezoek heeft een beetje stil gelegen. Sinds een paar weken weer eens aan het rondkijken.
Mijn liefde voor horloges is begonnen met de de grijpautomaten op de kermis, hier kon ik geen genoeg van krijgen. 
Aan het einde van de dag niets anders gezien dan die automaten, en naar huis met een onderarm gevuld met horloges 

De klok waar ik momenteel het meest blij mee ben is mijn Oris Flight Timer R4118 Limited Edition, zat ik al jaren op te azen, en vorig jaar eindelijk in mijn bezit..

Groet.
Chuck


----------



## MHe225

welkom, Chuck |>

Ik zie het al helemaal voor me, een arm vol met kermishorloges ......

Fotootje dan maar van je Oris LE?


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Chuck!

Veel plezier alhier en zien je post vol met foto's graag tegemoet :-!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

(c)huck said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Al een tijdje lid, maar mijn fora bezoek heeft een beetje stil gelegen. Sinds een paar weken weer eens aan het rondkijken.
> Mijn liefde voor horloges is begonnen met de de grijpautomaten op de kermis, hier kon ik geen genoeg van krijgen.
> Aan het einde van de dag niets anders gezien dan die automaten, en naar huis met een onderarm gevuld met horloges
> 
> De klok waar ik momenteel het meest blij mee ben is mijn Oris Flight Timer R4118 Limited Edition, zat ik al jaren op te azen, en vorig jaar eindelijk in mijn bezit..
> 
> Groet.
> Chuck


Welkom Chuck, ik ben wel benieuwd bij welke grijpautomaat ze Oris horloges in de stapel hebben! Welkom nogmaals en als gebruikelijk: FOTO"S zijn we gek op! ;-)


----------



## (c)huck

Haha, dat zou te gek zijn, een Oris grijpautomaat!!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Wow, da's een wild model! Leuk man! ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Zeker wild, maar het lijkt mij niet erg praktisch met zo'n joekel van een knop :think:. Vergeef mijn onwetendheid maar waar dient ie voor?


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Chuck!


----------



## (c)huck

Proenski said:


> Zeker wild, maar het lijkt mij niet erg praktisch met zo'n joekel van een knop :think:. Vergeef mijn onwetendheid maar waar dient ie voor?


Je kunt er een 2e tijdzone mee instellen, wanneer je er aan draait draai je de hele ring met tijdsaanduiding. 
Grote knop, superhandig, zodat ik hem met mijn pilotenhandschoenen aan zelfs nog goed kan bedienen ;-).


----------



## Proenski

Je vliegt ook daadwerkelijk? Ik heb ook een zwak voor vliegen/ vliegtuigen maar ik kom niet verder dan aircrash investigations en allerlei andere docu's en nieuws ;-)


----------



## (c)huck

Proenski said:


> Je vliegt ook daadwerkelijk? Ik heb ook een zwak voor vliegen/ vliegtuigen maar ik kom niet verder dan aircrash investigations en allerlei andere docu's en nieuws ;-)


Haha, ow nee hoor! Was een grapje!

Maar ik had ergens gelezen dat dat de reden was voor de grootte van de knop.
Ik heb ooit 1x een kwartiertje in een Cessna gevlogen, maar dat was boven Teuge, helaas dus dezelfde tijdzone ;-)


----------



## Mathi

Hallo iedereen,

Mijn naam is Mathias, ben 23 jaar oud, en hou me al enkele jaren bezig met horloges. Ik heb de vele fora van Watchuseek al vaak geraadpleegd, maar heb mezelf nu pas geregistreerd.
Ik ging er van uit dat er op dit subforum ook Belgen welkom zijn, anders wijzen jullie me de deur maar .


----------



## Proenski

Mathi said:


> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> Mijn naam is Mathias, ben 23 jaar oud, en hou me al enkele jaren bezig met horloges. Ik heb de vele fora van Watchuseek al vaak geraadpleegd, maar heb mezelf nu pas geregistreerd.
> Ik ging er van uit dat er op dit subforum ook Belgen welkom zijn, anders wijzen jullie me de deur maar .


Daar is de deur! Nee, geintje natuurlijk ;-) Je bent van harte welkom en ik val in herhaling als ik zeg dat we dol zijn op foto's hier!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Mathias!


----------



## Jo Hande

Hoi alle nederlandssprekenden,
Ben Jo uit Vlaams-België, maar verblijf sinds pensioen heel vaak in Griekenland.
Hobby: natuurlijk uurwerken, geen overdreven dure, en hoofdzakelijk Seiko 5 's; alsook natostraps en perlonstraps.
Heb ook nog enkele chronometers (geen uurwerken) en enkele zakhorloges.
Daarnaast paragliden en we reizen veel rond met onze VW Multivan!

BTW, zeer tof forum! (Ben al sinds vorig jaar hier member)


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Jo!


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Jo, leuke collectie heb je daar met een gaaf vijfje linksonderaan en een beauty van een Sinn!!


----------



## Soziev

No English?


----------



## StufflerMike

Soziev said:


> No English?


Dat was balen. Wij moderatoren hebben een beslissing genomen: deze vent is nu op pad/zoek naar een ander forum.


----------



## Martin_B

Het was een speedposter, die aan zijn postcount wilde komen voor de salescorner


----------



## Loei

Hey allemaal!

Mijn naam is Laurens, ben 25 jaar en heb me hier net geregistreerd.

Met collectie is uiterst bescheiden en bestaat uit de volgende horloges:
Casio EFA132PB-AV1
Detomaso Firenze
Stuhrling Original Midnight Falcon Prestige
Firefox Racer FFS15-105

Alle horloges, behalve de Casio, zijn afkomstig van Watch2day.

Mijn volgende aankoop gaat een Seiko SNZH53K1 worden.

Groeten Laurens!


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Laurens, hopelijk gaan we regelmatig van jou zien en horen. 
Je zou kunnen beginnen met foto's van je huidige collectie. 
Hoeven niet allemaal in één plaatje, gewoon langs paraderen in de wat-draag-je draad.


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Laurens! Foto's? Ja graag.

De SNZH53K1 is een goede keus, een heel leuk horloge spreek ik uit eigen ervaring


----------



## Hamari

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Harm en ik ben een groot horlogeliefhebber. Ik hang al een hele poos rond op het HF en dacht laat ik me ook maar eens op WUS registreren. Ik zal voornamelijk meelezen en af en toe wat posten.

Mijn interesse is begonnen met een Seiko Monster die ik nog steeds bezit. Verder heb ik in de afgelopen jaren een stuk of 40 horloges gehad maar steeds niet meer dan 5 à 6 stuks tegelijk.

Momenteel bestaat de collectie, naast het monster, uit twee stuks, de Nomos Club 40 mm automaat en een Sinn 556i, zie hieronder.









Ik heb veel verschillende horloges gehad, van groot tot klein en van goedkoop tot duur. Na enkele wat duurdere horloges gehad te hebben ben ik weer aan het rondkijken in het wat goedkopere segment, zo rond de €300,-.

Groet,

Harm


----------



## Bidle

Welkom hier,

Het is op dit stukje helaas erg rustig, maar verder een goed en informatief forum. Geen idee hoe lang ja al op Horlogeforum komt, maar je handle zegt me zo even niets. 
Verder mooie foto en horloges.


----------



## merl

Ha, een bekende van hf. Welkom en veel plezier hier!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom!


----------



## Hamari

Bidle said:


> Welkom hier,
> 
> Het is op dit stukje helaas erg rustig, maar verder een goed en informatief forum.


Pik had al zo'n idee dat het hier wat rustig was maar zag dat het een NL gedeelte was dus dacht stel mijzelf ING hier even voor.


----------



## Proenski

Hamari said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Mijn naam is Harm en ik ben een groot horlogeliefhebber. Ik hang al een hele poos rond op het HF en dacht laat ik me ook maar eens op WUS registreren. Ik zal voornamelijk meelezen en af en toe wat posten.
> 
> Mijn interesse is begonnen met een Seiko Monster die ik nog steeds bezit. Verder heb ik in de afgelopen jaren een stuk of 40 horloges gehad maar steeds niet meer dan 5 à 6 stuks tegelijk.
> 
> Momenteel bestaat de collectie, naast het monster, uit twee stuks, de Nomos Club 40 mm automaat en een Sinn 556i, zie hieronder.
> 
> View attachment 8920146
> 
> 
> Ik heb veel verschillende horloges gehad, van groot tot klein en van goedkoop tot duur. Na enkele wat duurdere horloges gehad te hebben ben ik weer aan het rondkijken in het wat goedkopere segment, zo rond de €300,-.
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Harm


Welkom Harm, idd wat rustig hier maar daarom wel makkelijker bij te houden 
Fraaie Nomos hoor, voor Sinn heb ik sinds kort ook een zwak en ik heb zo'n gevoel dat er vroeg of laat eentje aan de collectie zal worden toegevoegd


----------



## ruudvv

Hoi allemaal!
Ik lees al een tijdje mee en vond het na de aankoop van een schitterende Longines HydroConquest tijd om me in ieder geval op het Nederlandstalige deel even voor te stellen.
Ik ben Ruud 34 jaar, geboren en getogen in Noord-Brabant.

Naast mijn de obsessie voor horloges (waarom zou ik anders hier zijn...) ook helemaal gek op bandjes wisselen (leer, rubber, staal maar vooral gek op NATO's).
Sinds vorig jaar ook naast mijn baan gestart met de verkoop van horlogebandjes (NATO uiteraard), sorry ook voor de Apple Watch (je probeert er toch iets van te maken)
Op dit moment echt een hobby dus niet mijn bedoeling om reclame te maken, maar wellicht zijn er wel leden die bandjes willen uitproberen (en mij feedback geven).

Naast de horloge hobby gek op voetballen en snowboarden.

Mijn collectie op dit moment; Longines HydroConquest, Steinhart Ocean One Black (staat te koop), Sea-Gull 1963, Brathwait (Classic Slim) en een Seiko SSC0017b.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Harm en Ruud. Hopelijk brengen jullie wat reuring in deze hoek want het lijkt inderdaad een beetje stil gevallen. Dus niet alleen meelezen.

Ruud, verkoop je alleen (nato) bandjes, of ontwerp en maak jij ze ook?


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!


----------



## ruudvv

Dank jullie wel! 

Ik ga mijn best doen om actief deel te nemen zodat het hier niet stil valt!

Op dit moment heb ik alleen standaard assortiment (wel mooie kwaliteit/prijs verhouding) dus geen eigen ontwerpen.
Ik heb nu zwart/grijze NATO in bestelling staan met bijzondere/mooie hardware. Als deze goed loopt ga ik zeker meer modellen bestellen met deze hardware. Behoudens bij timefactors heb ik nog niet veel NATO's gezien met afwijkende hardware (maar ongetwijfeld zie ik wat aanbieders over het hoofd).

Tevens heb ik op proef wat Damascus steel buckles laten ontwerpen & maken. 

Waarschijnlijk krijg ik alles over een maand binnen, erg benieuwd!!!


----------



## Proenski

en welkom Ruud!


----------



## meaantje

Na al wel het een en ander te hebben gepost in deze sectie van het forum zal ik mij toch maar eens eerst voorstellen. Meaantje, 21 jaar oud. Op dit moment geen baan en zoekend naar werk, druk bezig met solliciteren. Van plan het komende jaar(en) te gaan werken.

Ongeveer een maand geleden ben ik echt geobsedeert geraakt door horloges. Ik kreeg een link door gestuurd van watch2day (ja ja i know) en begon te lezen. Vind het enorm leuk om meer te weten te komen door op dit forum rond te neuzen, filmpjes te bekijken en artiekelen te lezen. En ik ben ook langzamerhand begonnen een (kleine) collectie op te bouwen voor zo ver de financien dat toe laten. Tot nu toe weinig bijzonders nog maar wie weet komt dat nog, jullie hebben mijn horloges denk ik al langs zien komen in het foto topic.

Heb aan watch2day een leuk horloge overhouden maar mijn smaak is wel langzamerhand veranderd (beter geworden) hoe meer ik leerde over horloges . Ik zit ook wel op het Russische deel van het forum, vind Russische uurwerken erg mooi ook. Alleen zo zonde dat ze erg lastig te verkrijgen zijn in Nederland. Ook ben ik erg geinteresseerd geraakt in Seiko horloges en heb zelfs mn eerste Seiko gekocht. En ben heel sterk aan het twijfelen om mijn 2e Seiko te kopen maar ja of dat ook verstandig is, is een 2e.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, meaantje - ik dacht dat ik je introductie had gemist, maar nee dus.

Hetzelfde verhaal voor welhaast iedereen: naar mate je meer leest en leert, verandert je smaak, of, op z'n minst, je collectie. Mijn smaak is niet echt veranderd in de jaren, maar ik heb wel "segmenten" ontdekt die voor mij tot dan toe volkomen onbekend waren. Chinese horloges, bijvoorbeeld vertegenwoordigen nu ongeveer de helft (in aantal) van mijn collectie.

Veel plezier hier en succes met je sollicitaties. Ben je schoolverlater, of ergens eruit gereorganiseerd?


----------



## meaantje

Bedankt! Ja, schoolverlater, eerste baan ooit voor mij. Ik ben zelf wel steeds meer de echte klassiekers en belangrijke horloges gaan waarderen. En ben wel een echte Seiko fan geworden. Chinese horloges heb ik zelf nog totaal niet naar gekeken. Hoe doe jij dat met horloges bestellen uit het buitenland, met name buiten de EU? Vind het jammer dat het aanbod in NL beperkter is.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Bedankt! Ja, schoolverlater, eerste baan ooit voor mij. Ik ben zelf wel steeds meer de echte klassiekers en belangrijke horloges gaan waarderen. En ben wel een echte Seiko fan geworden. Chinese horloges heb ik zelf nog totaal niet naar gekeken. Hoe doe jij dat met horloges bestellen uit het buitenland, met name buiten de EU? Vind het jammer dat het aanbod in NL beperkter is.


Welkom! Nou, er is genoeg aanbod in NL ook hoor. Het ligt er maar aan waar je zoekt ;-)

Zelf koop ik best redelijk wat online (niet alleen horloges). Doe je research, check de verkoper zijn/haar feedback, hou rekening met BTW en invoerrechten etc. Het is eigenlijk redelijk logisch allemaal en op zich prima te doen zolang je maar goed je boeren verstand gebruikt.

Het is zeker waar dat je smaak danwel collectie verandert naarmate je langer met deze hobby bezig bent. Zelf ben ik nu een beetje (klein beetje maar, he?) aan het inkrimpen en tegelijk aan het upgraden. Niet omdat ik de Amphibia's en Komandirskies niet waardeer, in tegendeel maar je kunt niet alles houden en dan moet je keuzes maken...


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Welkom! Nou, er is genoeg aanbod in NL ook hoor. Het ligt er maar aan waar je zoekt ;-)
> 
> Zelf koop ik best redelijk wat online (niet alleen horloges). Doe je research, check de verkoper zijn/haar feedback, hou rekening met BTW en invoerrechten etc. Het is eigenlijk redelijk logisch allemaal en op zich prima te doen zolang je maar goed je boeren verstand gebruikt.
> 
> Het is zeker waar dat je smaak danwel collectie verandert naarmate je langer met deze hobby bezig bent. Zelf ben ik nu een beetje (klein beetje maar, he?) aan het inkrimpen en tegelijk aan het upgraden. Niet omdat ik de Amphibia's en Komandirskies niet waardeer, in tegendeel maar je kunt niet alles houden en dan moet je keuzes maken...


Thanks! Ik heb al wel hier en daar rondgekeken maar ook op ebay.nl staat een stuk minder dan op ebay.com (en betaal zelf liever niet met paypal, jammer dat ze ideal niet in het buiten land kennen). En dan zit je nog met de verzendkosten, invoerrechten en btw waardoor prijzen toch wel snel de pan uit rijzen. Amphibia's en Komandirskies zijn zeker klassiekers en zou tzt er ook wel eentje willen hebben. Zelfde geld voor Raketa 24 hours, die vind ik ook echt erg mooi. Sowieso voorgenomen dit jaar geen nieuw horloge te kopen dus dat zijn mogelijk pas zorgen voor later  Mischien ergens volgend jaar weer een mooie. Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat je keuzes moet maken en niet alles kan houden of moet kopen, merk nu ik wat meer horloges heb al merk dat ik het jammer vind dat ik ze niet allemaal kan dragen. Heb liever dan een paar die ik ook echt draag.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Thanks! Ik heb al wel hier en daar rondgekeken maar ook op ebay.nl staat een stuk minder dan op ebay.com (en betaal zelf liever niet met paypal, jammer dat ze ideal niet in het buiten land kennen). En dan zit je nog met de verzendkosten, invoerrechten en btw waardoor prijzen toch wel snel de pan uit rijzen. Amphibia's en Komandirskies zijn zeker klassiekers en zou tzt er ook wel eentje willen hebben. Zelfde geld voor Raketa 24 hours, die vind ik ook echt erg mooi. Sowieso voorgenomen dit jaar geen nieuw horloge te kopen dus dat zijn mogelijk pas zorgen voor later  Mischien ergens volgend jaar weer een mooie. Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat je keuzes moet maken en niet alles kan houden of moet kopen, merk nu ik wat meer horloges heb al merk dat ik het jammer vind dat ik ze niet allemaal kan dragen. Heb liever dan een paar die ik ook echt draag.


Prima insteek maareh, wat is er mis met Paypal??


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> ..... maar je kunt niet alles houden en dan moet je keuzes maken...


Hè, wat? Niet? Dat heeft niemand mij ooit verteld ......

Ik heb één horloge ingeruild en een tijdelijke gast doorgeschoven. Twee "test horloges" aan mijn beide zwagers gegeven. Voor de rest heb ik alles nog. Ik speel wel eens met de gedachte mijn collectie in te krimpen en een aantal te verkopen, maar mijn eega trapt dan steevast op de rem.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Prima insteek maareh, wat is er mis met Paypal??


Heel verhaal. Veel gedoe en veel mails later werkt mijn paypal nog steeds niet terwijl alles gewoon normaal zou moeten functioneren. Kan in ieder geval niet in webshops met paypal betalen.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Hè, wat? Niet? Dat heeft niemand mij ooit verteld ......
> 
> Ik heb één horloge ingeruild en een tijdelijke gast doorgeschoven. Twee "test horloges" aan mijn beide zwagers gegeven. Voor de rest heb ik alles nog. Ik speel wel eens met de gedachte mijn collectie in te krimpen en een aantal te verkopen, maar mijn eega trapt dan steevast op de rem.


Dan ben je met de juiste vrouw getrouwd ;-)


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Heel verhaal. Veel gedoe en veel mails later werkt mijn paypal nog steeds niet terwijl alles gewoon normaal zou moeten functioneren. Kan in ieder geval niet in webshops met paypal betalen.


Dan ben je denk ik de uitzondering die de regel bevestigd, ik gebruik Paypal al een jaar of 10 en zonder problemen


----------



## Zeepaard

Hallo!
Ook ik heb me zojuist geregistreerd, dus het is zeker zo netjes me voor te stellen.

Mijn forumnaam is Zeepaard, naar het logo van de Seamaster van Omega, maar daarover zometeen meer.
Mijn eigen naam is Erik, woonachtig in Brabant en werkzaam in Zuid Holland, Brabant en Zeeland bij een technisch aannemer in de infrastructuur.
Hobby zijn ondermeer mijn motorfiets (BMW GS) en hardlopen (natural running)

Altijd al gek geweest van horloge's, maar er simpelweg nooit de centjes voor beschikbaar gehad. Een mens moet keuzes maken toch ;-)
Maar toen dat tij wat keerde kocht ik mijn eerste 'echte' horloge (voor mij dan), een I.T.A. Casanova die nu een aantal jaren om mijn pols zit. Mooie klok! 

Recent kreeg ik een Omega Seamaster die van mijn opa is geweest. Hij loopt niet meer, en heeft dus wat werk nodig maar dat komt binnenkort goed. Ik zag dat hier ook een 'vintage Seamaster' draadje loopt, daar zal ik wat plaatjes van deze klok posten omdat ik nog niet weet welk type dit is.

Ik ben niet zo'n frequente forummer, maar zal hier zeker op zijn tijd eens komen kijken, en posten waar dat wat bijdraagt 

Groeten,
Erik


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Erik! Ben benieuwd naar de Seamaster, een Omega is nagenoeg altijd waard te laten servicen zeker als het ook sentimentale waarde heeft.


----------



## Zeepaard

Dank @Proenski. ;-)
ik kan volgens mij (nog) geen linkjes plaatsen, maar ik heb foto's geplaatst in het desbetreffende subforum: 
Watch brands > Omega > Show me your vintage seamasters


----------



## meaantje

Zeepaard said:


> Dank @Proenski. ;-)
> ik kan volgens mij (nog) geen linkjes plaatsen, maar ik heb foto's geplaatst in het desbetreffende subforum:
> Watch brands > Omega > Show me your vintage seamasters
> 
> View attachment 10085194


Leuke klok, is het zeker waard om te laten nakijken. Welkom op het forum


----------



## MHe225

Zeepaard said:


> View attachment 10085194


Welkom, Erik. Het is zeker de moeite waard deze Seamaster te laten opknappen, al was het alleen al vanwege de emotionele waarde. Ikzelf heb 3 vintage horloges van mijn vader (sommigen noemen het gewoon ouwe zooi) en ik heb deze laten opknappen. Geen volledige restauratie, maar reparatie, gangbaar maken, nieuwe glaasjes, etc. Dat kostte destijds orde €130 - misschien niet gerechtvaardigd voor de horloges sec, maar voor mij persoonlijk wel! Iets ander verhaal met jouw (opa's) Omega; ikzelf zou voor een "sympathetic restoration" kiezen, mooi leren bandje en dan gewoon dragen.

Leuke beschrijving van jezelf ..... misschien heb je een stukje van mijn cv gelicht? Ook ik ben een fervent hardloper en motorrijder (sinds '84 op BMW's en sinds '01 ook een Ducati)


----------



## Proenski

Zeepaard said:


> Dank @Proenski. ;-)
> ik kan volgens mij (nog) geen linkjes plaatsen, maar ik heb foto's geplaatst in het desbetreffende subforum:
> Watch brands > Omega > Show me your vintage seamasters
> 
> View attachment 10085194


Netjes! Ik ben zelf niet zo'n fan van dit soort bandjes dus ik zou 'm op een mooie klassiek leren band (struisvogel, hagedis) band zetten. Ik denk dat je dan ook meer recht doet aan de wijzerplaat door het contrast.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Welkom, Erik. Het is zeker de moeite waard deze Seamaster te laten opknappen, al was het alleen al vanwege de emotionele waarde. Ikzelf heb 3 vintage horloges van mijn vader (sommigen noemen het gewoon ouwe zooi) en ik heb deze laten opknappen. Geen volledige restauratie, maar reparatie, gangbaar maken, nieuwe glaasjes, etc. Dat kostte destijds orde €130 - misschien niet gerechtvaardigd voor de horloges sec, maar voor mij persoonlijk wel! Iets ander verhaal met jouw (opa's) Omega; ikzelf zou voor een "sympathetic restoration" kiezen, mooi leren bandje en dan gewoon dragen.
> 
> Leuke beschrijving van jezelf ..... misschien heb je een stukje van mijn cv gelicht? Ook ik ben een fervent hardloper en motorrijder (sinds '84 op BMW's en sinds '01 ook een Ducati)


Hoeft inderdaad niet veel aan te gebeuren qua uiterlijk. Een tubetje polywax over het glaasje en dat is het wel. Geluk gehad dat het horloge een stalen kast heeft zo te zien. Deze Omega's zijn vaak gewoon relatief simpele handopwinders die niet heel duur zijn om te laten servicen. En buiten alle sentimentele waarde is het ook gewoon een heel erg mooie klok.


----------



## Zeepaard

Dank voor het leuke onthaal allemaal .
Het is zeker het plan om hem op te laten knappen. Er komt zeker een andere band om. Ik ben aan het kijken wat er origineel om zat, maar dat heb ik nog niet kunnen vinden. Omdat ik hem zelf niet open durf te maken (bij gebrek aan kennis en de juiste tools) heb ik dus ook de juiste serienummers nog niet gezien.
Opknappen zal iets verder gaan dan cosmetisch. Het is volgens mij ook een handopwinder, maar het mechaniek zit vast. De kroon (welke ook niet origineel meer is) draait nog wel terug, maar niet op. Net of hij te strak opgedraaid is. 
En over het cosmetische aspect lees ik veel verschillende verhalen. Zo zijn er voorstanders van terugbrengen in nieuwstaat en zeggen anderen dat je dat juist niet moet doen, want oud horloge, je mag zien dat hij geleefde heeft, patina enz. Beide vinden ze dat hun wijze de meeste waarde toevoegt.

Voor mij maakt het persoonlijk niet zoveel uit. De waarde is inderdaad voor het grootste deel emotioneel. Voorlopig staat op de wenslijst dan ook:
Mechaniek weer gangbaar maken;
Originele kroon er weer op;
Originele band er om (of wat daar goed bij in de buurt komt).
Daarna wil ik hem ook gewoon weer gaan dragen.

@MHe225: Had je CV niet gezien, geen idee hoe ik dat zou moeten vinden ook hier ;-) Als BBQ-en (low and slow) nou ook nog een hobby van je is. . . . . 
Overigens staan alle hobby's een beetje op een laag pitje sinds ik er naast een full-time job ook een HBO opleiding naast doe. Dat consumeert zoveel tijd dat er voor de leuke dingen veel minder tijd is. Vooral van het hardlopen vind ik dat wel jammer

Dit zit er normaal gesproken om mijn pols (slagje groter als de Omega)


----------



## meaantje

Over de waarde na opknappen kunnen we wel vrij kort zijn, opgeknapte wijzerplaat en (over)gepolijste kast betekent lagere waarde. Hopelijk lukt het mechanisch opknappen allemaal goed. 

Ik weet niet wat voor bandje er origineel om zat. Het kan staal zijn geweest maar je ziet ze tegenwoordig eigenlijk bijna nooit meer op staal. Een mooi zwart of geel/bruin leren bandje staat er wel mooi bij. Je kan zelfs kiezen dan nog een Omega gesp er op te doen om hem af te maken.


----------



## FrankDerek

Goedemiddag allen,

Vandaag eindelijk aangemeld na een tijdje accountloos lurken. Ik ben FrankDerek, 28 jaar uit Amsterdam en werkend in de vastgoed wereld.

Horloges/klokken hebben mij altijd gefascineerd, ik ging als kleine jongen al graag mee naar de lokale klokkenmaker. Heb nu wat meer te besteden en wil de collectie uitbreiden. Vooralsnog altijd quartz horloges gehad vanwege de prijs, maar ook de kwaliteit. Ben niet zo'n rustige kerel en af en toe vrij lomp, dus een delicaat stukje techniek als een automaat leek lange tijd niet voor mij. Nu ben ik al een tijd verlekkerd aan het kijken naar een Junghans Max Bill en heb ik vandaag een tweedehands Raketa 24H wijzerplaat in ontvangst mogen nemen.

Hoop hier een hoop te leren en lol te maken.


----------



## Proenski

Welkom Frank op dit forum en deze leuke hobby! De Max Bill is een heel fraai horloge, een klassieker zou ik zeggen.


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Frank! :-!


----------



## FrankDerek

Dank, dank. Ben lekker aan het lezen op het forum. De vrije tijd op het moment is toch wel een voordeel van de rustige decemberdagen, qua werk.


----------



## Denizemre

Whoppa, al een paar maandjes lid van wus, maar nog nooit actief geweest. Nu komt daar (hopelijk) verandering in. Ik ben Deniz (HF-naam is Deniz), 16 jaar en woonachtig in 't kopje van Noord-Holland.. Jaartje 't horlogevirus te pakken en ontdek elke dag weer wat nieuws.. Ben van plan om na een MBO-4 opleiding Detailhandel de opleiding uurwerktechnicus te volgen en de uiteindelijke droom een eigen horlogemaker/winkel te beginnen met horloges die ik zelf reviseer..


----------



## MHe225

Welkom hier, Deniz. 

Een grote droom ..... het doet mij altijd goed te lezen (of horen) dat iemand dromen en plannen voor zijn / haar leven heeft en deze dan ook probeert te verwezenlijken. Te vaak zie ik, met name jongelui, die hun toekomst aan het toeval overlaten of toevertrouwen. En dan later klagen dat ze meer van het leven hadden verwacht, niet blij zijn met waar -en hoe- ze terecht zijn gekomen.

Hopelijk zien en horen we meer van jou (foto's van je huidige horloge(s) misschien?)


----------



## Bidle

Denizemre said:


> Whoppa, al een paar maandjes lid van wus, maar nog nooit actief geweest. Nu komt daar (hopelijk) verandering in. Ik ben Deniz (HF-naam is Deniz), 16 jaar en woonachtig in 't kopje van Noord-Holland.. Jaartje 't horlogevirus te pakken en ontdek elke dag weer wat nieuws.. Ben van plan om na een MBO-4 opleiding Detailhandel de opleiding uurwerktechnicus te volgen en de uiteindelijke droom een eigen horlogemaker/winkel te beginnen met horloges die ik zelf reviseer..


Welkom!
Mooi om te lezen dat ik wellicht over een paar jaar een adres erbij heb voor mijn horloges. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom :-!


----------



## gjg280

Ha, ik ben Gerben, 27 jaar oud. Heb van kleins af aan een voorliefde voor mooie spullen, met een goed verhaal, een stukje historie, gemaakt en gebruikt door mensen met passie. Tot voor kort waren horloges een beetje onder radar gebleven, maar inmiddels heb ik het virus helemaal te pakken. Heb hier de afgelopen weken regelmatig rondgeneusd en de eerste aankoop (een Stowa Flieger, via dit forum) is inmiddels een feit.


----------



## Bidle

gjg280 said:


> Ha, ik ben Gerben, 27 jaar oud. Heb van kleins af aan een voorliefde voor mooie spullen, met een goed verhaal, een stukje historie, gemaakt en gebruikt door mensen met passie. Tot voor kort waren horloges een beetje onder radar gebleven, maar inmiddels heb ik het virus helemaal te pakken. Heb hier de afgelopen weken regelmatig rondgeneusd en de eerste aankoop (een Stowa Flieger, via dit forum) is inmiddels een feit.


Oh, oooooh, das niet best. Er is maar één remedie en dat is genieten, jagen, genieten, kopen, genieten!!!
Welkom, en we zijn gek op foto's.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

FrankDerek said:


> Ben niet zo'n rustige kerel en af en toe vrij lomp, dus een delicaat stukje techniek als een automaat leek lange tijd niet voor mij.


Zelfkennis is de aanvang van een veranderende levenshouding!  ;-) Veel plezier op het forum! :-!


----------



## PietervdH

Goedenavond allen,

Ook ik wil mezelf graag voorstellen, al ben ik vaker meer een lezer dan een poster op fora.
Mijn interesse voor horloges begon eigenlijk slechts een paar jaar geleden, waar ik begon met een (veel te grote) Fossil. Na een tijd begon ik mij steeds meer in te lezen over mechanische horloges en raakte ik erg geïnteresseerd in de Duitse 'Fliegers'. Het duurde dan ook niet lang voordat ik er een kocht (van Tisell), mijn eerste automatische horloge!
Zoals bij velen bleef het daar niet bij en bleef ik lezen en rondkijken naar verschillende modellen. Mijn derde en laatste aanwinst (een Nomos Orion) was weer een totaal andere stijl, want helaas voor mijn portemonnee, wissel ik verschillende stijlen erg graag. Ik zou mezelf niet zijn als ik nu weer aan het rondkijken was en daar helpt dit forum dan ook erg goed bij! Ik hoop binnenkort in het bezit te zijn van een Christopher Ward Trident Pro, maar er zit geen haast achter. Voor nu blijf ik dus even rondkijken en allicht kan ik binnenkort een nieuwe aanwinst laten zien!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Pieter!


----------



## Proenski

PietervdH said:


> Goedenavond allen,
> 
> Ook ik wil mezelf graag voorstellen, al ben ik vaker meer een lezer dan een poster op fora.
> Mijn interesse voor horloges begon eigenlijk slechts een paar jaar geleden, waar ik begon met een (veel te grote) Fossil. Na een tijd begon ik mij steeds meer in te lezen over mechanische horloges en raakte ik erg geïnteresseerd in de Duitse 'Fliegers'. Het duurde dan ook niet lang voordat ik er een kocht (van Tisell), mijn eerste automatische horloge!
> Zoals bij velen bleef het daar niet bij en bleef ik lezen en rondkijken naar verschillende modellen. Mijn derde en laatste aanwinst (een Nomos Orion) was weer een totaal andere stijl, want helaas voor mijn portemonnee, wissel ik verschillende stijlen erg graag. Ik zou mezelf niet zijn als ik nu weer aan het rondkijken was en daar helpt dit forum dan ook erg goed bij! Ik hoop binnenkort in het bezit te zijn van een Christopher Ward Trident Pro, maar er zit geen haast achter. Voor nu blijf ik dus even rondkijken en allicht kan ik binnenkort een nieuwe aanwinst laten zien!


Welkom! En we zien graag foto's van je huidige en toekomstige horloges tegemoet :-!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ok dan. Niet meer dan beleefd om me ook even voor te stellen.


Ik ben Arthur, vader en opa zowel als liefhebber van mooie dingen - waarbij ik inderdaad zelf wel bepaal wat mooi is (en wat niet).


Rewind - 1966.
Voor mijn verjaardag kreeg ik van mijn ouders mijn eerste horloge - een mooie automatische Richard (incabloc, 17 steentjes) uit de Rue de la Confederation in Genève. Geen datum - drie wijzers. Wat was ik trots!
Ongeveer een maand na mijn verjaardag gingen we vakantie vieren - met de vouwwagen naar Italië - destijds een groot avontuur (grijsblauwe Opel Record 1700, vier versnellingen, bergpassen, geweldig!). Voor vertrek heb ik uit veiligheids-overwegingen (je zal hem maar kwijt raken) het horloge veilig opgeborgen. 
U raadt het al: dat klokje is na die vakantie nooit meer tevoorschijn gekomen - ONVINDBAAR! 


En ontroostbaar en verbijsterd was ik en ben ik eigenlijk nog steeds...
Ik bleek (nog) geen horloge waard...


Vanaf het eind van de middelbare school droeg ik allerlei horloges, zonder liefde of belangstelling - niet een heeft blijvende herinneringen opgeleverd.
Wel herinner ik me dat een digitale (rode leds ) Seiko op een gegeven moment de geest gaf: ik werkte destijds bij een drukkerij in de doka als reprograaf; het klokje bleek niet bestand tegen de dampen van ontwikkelaar en fixeer waar het dag in, dag uit aan werd blootgesteld. Het werd opgevolgd door mijn eerste duikhorloge. Ik weet niet meer wat dat was...


Tijdens mijn studie - na mijn verblijf in de drukkerij - zag ik in de etalage van een juwelier in Amsterdam een klokje liggen waar ik verliefd op werd. Het was onbetaalbaar. Het was een Zenith Pacific. Strak, eenvoudig, superdun en quartz. Zwarte wijzerplaat met gouden puntjes; staal; zwart lederen band; werkelijk een plaatje. Onbereikbaar.

Totdat...
Een jaar later liep ik stage en kreeg daar een mooie vergoeding voor. En bij een juwelier in Alkmaar lag mijn Pacific, tweedehands, voor de helft van de prijs voor me klaar. Bingo! Stalen band, en de originele lederen erbij. Deze heb ik nog steeds. De wijzerplaat is wat dof aan het worden en de wijzers beginnen tekenen van corrosie te vertonen. Ik draag hem onder een pak - niet zo erg vaak maar altijd met plezier - ik vind hem nog steeds erg elegant. 
Enerzijds zijn die rimpeltjes charmant, maar anderzijds zou ik hem een beetje cosmetische chirurgie toewensen (corrigerend ondergoed is te weinig, te laat), een opfrisbeurt. Twijfel...


Voor mijn vijftigste verjaardag kreeg ik van vrouw, kinderen, ooms, tantes centjes om eens wat nieuws te kopen. Ik koos - weer in Genève - voor een Tissot Chronograaf; dit is mijn daily beater. Quartz. Probleemloos. Precies. Bruikbaar. 


Ooit kreeg mijn pa een Breitling Emergency - toen die voor een nieuw batterijtje moest, schrok pa zich kapot van de kosten, verving de batterij en gaf de klok terug. Ik heb die nu in bruikleen en ik draag hem in rotatie met de Tissot.


Al die jaren heb ik af en toe smachtend naar mechanische horloges gekeken. Jaeger Reverso vind ik mooi; vintage Breitling. Baume et Mercier, Longines, Omega...


Gaandeweg, met het zelfstandig worden van de kinderen, werd het besteedbaar inkomen wat ruimer. Die ruimte wordt benut voor schoons: museumbezoek, mooie kleren, en jawel: een oude cabrio met een drie-liter V6 erin, ontworpen door Meneer Busso. Men noemt zich niet voor niets Al Faromeo tenslotte.

En nu dus arm-candy.




Een jaar of wat geleden ontdekte ik A Blog to Watch - vandaaruit weer andere blogs, er werd wat gekieteld.
Van al dat horloges-kijken op het net kreeg ik uitslag  - toen ik eens een mazzeltje had kreeg mevrouw Al van haar liefhebbende echtgenoot een mooie Omega Constellation - ik ben daar al net zo blij mee als zijzelve: ze draagt hem iedere dag en hij staat haar prachtig.


En ik kwam op enig moment hier op het forum terecht. 
Ontdekte micro-brands. 
Vond de Iconik 3 van Manchester Watch Works mooi. De centjes van vorige verjaardag vonden hun bestemming.
En ik bestelde er eentje.

Las vervolgends over Paolo's Quest for the Perfect Pilot's Watch - en werd een van de brave 75. Eind augustus zit ie om mijn pols.


Horologische verlangens? Volop, meneer Sonneberg!
Maar eerst: ik ben niet gefixeerd op mechanisch - al vind ik het prachtig. Maar quartz is precies en gemakkelijk. en er worden nog steeds mooie quartz horloges gemaakt.
Ik heb zoveel plezier beleefd aan mijn Zenith, aan de Breitling, aan mijn Tissot, mijn Genève - allemaal quartz.
Ik geniet dagelijks van mijn Iconik 3. Seiko NH35, mooie sweep seconds - goed bij de tijd!


Nu dan de verlangens: 

Ik kijk regelmatig op Chron24 rond op zoek naar betaalbaar vintage wat niemand wil hebben  Zenith Port Royal bijvoorbeeld.
Een Bulova Astronaut zou ik wel aan mijn pols willen hebben hangen. 
Een Omega DeVille, goud, handopwinder. 
Er is een Universal Geneve White Shadow die mijn aandacht getrokken heeft. 
Staudt heeft met de Praeludium een prachtige dress watch. 
Brellum maakt eeen mooie chronograaf. 
Teveel om op te noemen.

Verder wil ik graag op stap met Emma Watson en voor thuis een gouden toiletpot.


----------



## Proenski

Al Faromeo said:


> Verder wil ik graag op stap met Emma Watson en voor thuis een gouden toiletpot.


Emma snap ik nog wel maar die pot? Het stinkt net zo hard hoor :-d:-d


----------



## Double-P

Hallo allemaal! Ook ik zal me even voorstellen!

Ik ben PP en enigzins horloge-fan (echt? Ja!) Horloge-liefde is voornamelijk te danken aan mijn vader, die ook 2 mooie horloges heeft. Van daaruit langzaam door gegroeid.

Het begon allemaal op mijn 14de (denk ik, ongeveer toen iig) toen ik, na een seizoen grasmaaien, een Fossil Blue Titanium Chronograph TI-5010 kocht. Een horloge dat ik nog steeds heb en dat, ondanks de jaren intensief gebruik, nog steeds prima werkt en zelfs af en toe als reishorloge gedragen wordt.









Daarna is tussendoor nog het een en ander geweest wat ik me niet goed kan herinneren, maar op mijn 21ste kreeg ik een Omega Speedmaster Triple-Date. Met de Omega heb ik heel lang gedaan als absoluut dagelijks horloge. Nog steeds een heerlijke klok die door veel mensen mooi gevonden wordt. Destijds ging de keuze tussen deze en een Baume&Mercier. Toen al vond ik een Zenith El Primero ook prachtig, maar die was net te duur (in mijn herinnering was het nét te duur, in reality weet ik het prijsverschil van destijds niet meer)









Daarna volgde een Fromanteel, ook als cadeau. Mijn ouders zijn fanatiek Tulpenrallye rijders, waar alle deelnemers sinds een aantal jaar een Fromanteel krijgen, speciaal voor die versie van de Rallye ontworpen. Gezien het feit dat Fromanteel alleen herenhorloges maakt, heb ik degene van mijn moeder gekregen. Ook dit is een fijn horloge, door het leren bandje wat lichter en rustiger dan de Omega. 








Vorig jaar heb ik voor mijzelf, op Kickstarter, een Pancor P01-Nighthawk gekocht. Een Nederlands horloge, wat groter en grover, maar met grove leren Nato-strap een fijn vrijetijdshorloge.








Ook vorig jaar kreeg ik van mijn vrouw een Straton Vintage Driver Chrono. O.a. door de bijbehorende straps een favoriet horloge bij auto-events. 





























En als laatste, maar zeker niet minste, ben ik sinds vorige week de zeer trotse eigenaar van een Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Open Power Reserve. Toen ik de Omega kreeg vond ik de El Primero ook al prachtig en sindsdien is de Open versie een grote wens geweest. Een van de weinige open horloges die ik niet te opzichtig vind.








Dat is vrijwel de hele collectie. Wat er niet bij staat is:
Patek Philippe nepperd die ik nooit draag. Ooit als student in NYC gekocht. Indrukwekkend is wel dat het automaat-uurwerk nog werkt en redelijk op tijd loopt. 
Timex digitaal horloge met zonnecellen, ooit als vakantie-horloge gekocht, maar toch niet mooi genoeg.


----------



## Double-P

PS. Kan ik nergens m'n posts editten?


----------



## MHe225

Welkom hier, Double-P. 
Dat is een hele aardige introductie met meteen ook een introductie van je collectie. 
In beeld nog wel, helemaal goed.

Gevarieerd ook met een aantal "stukken" die ik nog niet eerder gezien heb.
Ik moet het vragen: zijn / waren sommige van deze auto's van jou of waren die toevallig voorhanden om als achtergrond te dienen. Iets zegt mij als jij een bandje aan je horloge hebt dat precies bij de auto past, dan ....

Doorgaans zit de edit mogelijkheid in de grijze balk onderaan je reeds bestaande post:









Weet niet of deze optie beschikbaar is voor (nieuwe) leden met nog een beperkt aantal posts.
Nog eens, welkom en we hopen vaak van je te horen, eh, lezen / zien.


----------



## Double-P

MHe225 said:


> A) Gevarieerd ook met een aantal "stukken" die ik nog niet eerder gezien heb.
> 
> B) Ik moet het vragen: zijn / waren sommige van deze auto's van jou of waren die toevallig voorhanden om als achtergrond te dienen. Iets zegt mij als jij een bandje aan je horloge hebt dat precies bij de auto past, dan ....
> 
> C) Doorgaans zit de edit mogelijkheid in de grijze balk onderaan je reeds bestaande post:
> Weet niet of deze optie beschikbaar is voor (nieuwe) leden met nog een beperkt aantal posts.
> Nog eens, welkom en we hopen vaak van je te horen, eh, lezen / zien.


A) Welke stukken had je nog nooit gezien? De kickstarters?

B) Alleen de BMW is van mij, de rest niet. De bandjes zijn allemaal bekende race-kleuren. Het bandje bij de BMW is in M-kleuren, het bandje bij de zilveren Porsche is in Martini-kleuren (een van de bekendste en grootste autosport sponsors), het bandje bij de lichtblauwe Porsche is in Gulf kleuren. Beide Porsches waren bij de Historische races in Zandvoort vorig jaar. De foto met het oranje bandje was bij de afgelopen 24uur van Spa, bij een zakenrelatie die daar een Lamborghini mee heeft racen.

C) Die mogelijkheid zit er inderdaad nog niet, goed om te weten dat dan nog komt!


----------



## Proenski

Double-P said:


> Hallo allemaal! Ook ik zal me even voorstellen!
> 
> Ik ben PP en enigzins horloge-fan (echt? Ja!) Horloge-liefde is voornamelijk te danken aan mijn vader, die ook 2 mooie horloges heeft. Van daaruit langzaam door gegroeid.
> 
> Het begon allemaal op mijn 14de (denk ik, ongeveer toen iig) toen ik, na een seizoen grasmaaien, een Fossil Blue Titanium Chronograph TI-5010 kocht. Een horloge dat ik nog steeds heb en dat, ondanks de jaren intensief gebruik, nog steeds prima werkt en zelfs af en toe als reishorloge gedragen wordt.
> 
> View attachment 12469943


Welkom en een top introductie met foto's! Zo zien we dat graag natuurlijk :-!

Fraaie collectie ook met een duidelijk waarneembaar thema waarvan we hopen hier in de toekomst nog meer te zien


----------



## MHe225

Double-PA) Welke stukken had je nog nooit gezien? De kickstarters?
B) Alleen de BMW is van mij said:


> ad A - De Kickstarters niet en deze specifieke Fromanteel - ik ken het merk, op geattendeerd door Neeko, ook 'n bezoeker hier. Woonachtig in Canada met Nederlandse roots.
> 
> ad B - Ik herkende de kleuren en vroeg mij af ...... BMW is niet verkeerd; moet eigenlijk eens kijken of er nato's zijn in het ruitjes motief van de VW GTI .......


----------



## Double-P

MHe225 said:


> ad A - De Kickstarters niet en deze specifieke Fromanteel - ik ken het merk, op geattendeerd door Neeko, ook 'n bezoeker hier. Woonachtig in Canada met Nederlandse roots.
> 
> ad B - Ik herkende de kleuren en vroeg mij af ...... BMW is niet verkeerd; moet eigenlijk eens kijken of er nato's zijn in het ruitjes motief van de VW GTI .......


Even snel voor je gekeken, maar ik kan niet direct GTi Nato's vinden. 
Deze specifieke Fromanteel is ook lastig te vinden denk ik, volgens mij zijn er maar 500 stuks gemaakt en allemaal weggegeven.


----------



## Denizemre

Heb mij hier twee jaar geleden aangemeld en er is toch wel het een en ander veranderd, hahaha. Ik studeer géén uurwerktechniek, ik heb gekozen voor International Business aan de HvA. Inmiddels wél werkzaam bij een AD in Amsterdam . Ben benieuwd waar ik over twee jaar ben . Ik ga dan op exchange naar het buitenland.


----------



## Martin_B

Een beetje late reactie, maar toch Welkom


----------



## Maarten1980

Dag allemaal, mijn naam is Maarten. Sinds kort ben ik mij meer gaan interesseren in horloges. Ik heb er nu vier en begin langzaamaan een idee te krijgen van wat ik interessant vind en waar ik meer van wil hebben. Mijn interesse gaat uit naar automaten of solar. Verder moet het horloge een aparte 24-uurs wijzerplaat hebben. Een leuk stukje techniek erbij is een bonus. Goed, dit lijstje van eisen is net zo hard als de kenmerken waar een Seiko 5 aan "moet" voldoen. Mijn 5 komt een beetje in de buurt maar mist wat ik "een leuk stukje techniek" noem. Dat kan van alles zijn, denk aan de Casio Wave Ceptor of Oceanus. Niks baanbrekends maar wel "leuk".

Mijn horloges zijn, in willekeurige volgorde:

*Emporio Armani AR-2448*
Dit horloge heb ik gekregen van een goede kennis. Sentimentele waarde. Het is puur gekocht op uiterlijk. De 24-uurs wijzerplaat uit mijn lijstje van eisen kan ik afvinken.

*Seiko V657-910*
Als tiener heb ik dit horloge van mijn ouders gekregen. Het voldoet op geen enkel punt aan wat ik nu zoek maar de sentimentele waarde is natuurlijk hoog. Zoals je op de foto hieronder kunt zien, is het horloge in de loop der jaren flink beschadigd. Ik moet het maar eens laten repareren en oppoetsen.

*Seiko 5 SSA065*
Toen mijn interesse in horloges toenam, ben ik gaan rondkijken voor een Seiko 5. Deze is nieuw, als in niet tweedehands, en kon ik voor een leuke prijs krijgen inclusief modificatie (glas vervangen door saffier). Ook hier een 24-uurs wijzerplaat, en natuurlijk automaat.

*TokyoFlash Kisai RPM SS*
Een paar jaar geleden heb ik me gek laten maken door de ontwerpen van TokyoFlash. Ik houd van aparte ontwerpen en dan ben je bij TokyoFlash aan het goede adres. Maar de bouwkwaliteit is om te huilen. Achteraf heb ik er spijt van dat ik het horloge gekocht heb. Je betaalt er echt veel te veel voor. Hij ligt nu ergens in een doos te verstoffen. Een render, video en uitleg over de werking zijn te vinden op de website van Tokyo Flash (museumsectie) waar ik als nieuwe gebruiker nog niet naar mag linken.

Dan nog een zakhorloge. Ik heb geen idee wat het is, maar op de wijzerplaat staat British Silver Co. Een plaatje van alles behalve de RPM SS:









Ik ben vrij nieuw op het forum. Als gast heb ik wel rondgekeken, maar nog niet langer dan een paar dagen. Ik hoop hier ideeën op te doen voor nieuwe aankopen en tips te lezen zodat ik weloverwogen keuzes kan maken.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Maarten. Je kan hier je hart ophalen, maar wees gewaarschuwd, rondhangen hier is niet bevorderlijk voor je bankrekening. Heb benieuwd welke richting jouw collectie gaat.


----------



## Dedan

Goedemiddag allemaal!

Ik had niet verwacht hier een Nederlands forum tegen te komen.

Ik ben 'Dedan' uit Utrecht en ik ben relatief kort geleden voorzichtig begonnen met verzamelen.
Mijn eerste horloge kreeg ik ooit van mijn vader. Een Seiko dat toen al veel gedragen was met een hoop karakteristieke krassen.
Vervolgens kocht ik mijn eerste horloge; een Casio.

Nu, heel wat jaartjes later, kijk ik met name naar homages (past beter in mijn budget). Hiermee probeer ik vooral ook verschillende smaken uit te proberen.
Mijn zogenaamde 'holy grail' is toch wel de speedmaster professional die ik in de toekomst hoop te bemachtigen.

Een greep uit mijn bescheiden verzameling:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Welkom op dit uiterst rustige stukje WUS!


----------



## HoldMyWatch

Wel heel rustig hier ja. HoldMyWatch, woonachtig in de VS. Ik heb momenteel 4 horloges die ik draag. 

Tissot luxury powermatic 80 diamond
Maurice Lacroix Pontos Day Date
Armand Nicolet M02 complete calendar 
Ball Trainmaster Cannonball II

Leuk om wat Nederlandse mensen op dit forum te zien. Al zijn er schijnbaar niet zoveel.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Welkom!


----------



## TagTime

Ben 15 jaar geleden uit NL naar de VS vertrokken voor een mooi avontuur. Zit al 10 jaar op WUS, maar sinds de laatste paar jaar pas echt actief met posten en het verzamelen van (duik-)horloges. Sinds vorig jaar ook bezig met modden, voornamelijk met dials van de BSH draadje.

Mijn collectie heeft veel Seiko’s, maar de pronkstukken zijn:
Omega SMP300 2254
Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
Seiko MarineMaster 300m SBDX017
Tag Heuer F1 CAH1110

Groeten!


IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Al Faromeo

Welkom TagTime - en jullie weten:









...zonder fotoos is het niet gebeurd...


----------



## MHe225

Welkom HoldMyWatch en TagTime - misschien brengen jullie nieuw leven in de brouwerij?

Waar in de VS zijn jullie? Woon zelf alweer 20 jaar in Texas, net buiten Houston.


----------



## TagTime

Dank voor het welkom.

Voordat ik naar de VS kwam woonde ik lange tijd in Amsterdam en ben mijn VS avontuur begonnen in Philadelphia, toen Cambridge, MA (Boston). Daarna Long Island, NY en nu weer terug in Philadelphia/NJ burbs. Ben een paar maanden na mijn aankomst in de VS een Nederlandse vrouw tegengekomen en mee getrouwd (wat zijn de kansen nietwaar met zoveel Amerikaanse vrijgezellen). Ben werkzaam in het onderwijs/sport.

Uit het archief:




































IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Al Faromeo

Mooie set!

Strak verhaal - en inderdaad: what are the odds?


----------



## Roger Beep

HoldMyWatch said:


> Leuk om wat Nederlandse mensen op dit forum te zien. Al zijn er schijnbaar niet zoveel.


Volgens mij lezen hier aardig wat Nederlanders mee, maar houden ze zich gewoon op in de Engelstalige draadjes. Wij krijgen de Engelse taal over het algemeen zo met de paplepel ingegeven, dat het de meesten niet zo heel veel uit maakt. Voor de Nederlandstalige horloge content zitten de meeste (ex-) landgenoten gewoon op Horlogeforum.nl.

Oh, heb ik mij al eens voorgesteld eigenlijk?
Hans, 52 uit Nederland (omgeving Amsterdam)...

Dit is de huidige collectie:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Hallo Hans! Leuke collectie.
En je hebt gelijk: ik hang ook - zoals waarschijnlijk de meesten - het meest op het engelstalige deel rond.


----------



## TagTime

Af en toe is het lekker om even in het Nederlands over horloges te hebben. Praat en hoor de hele dag al Engels. 


IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## woiter

Ik wist niet eens dat dit draadje bestaat. Laat ik me nu dan ook maar eens officieel voorstellen. Ik woon sinds 2010 al niet meer in Nederland en ben via Spanje, Australië, en Duitsland in Oostenrijk terecht gekomen. Ik heb altijd al een horloge gehad voor zolang ik me kan herinneren. Sinds een paar jaar heb ik er ook een hobby van gemaakt. Momenteel heb ik een selectie aan Japanse, Zwitserse en Duitse horloges.

Favorieten in de collectie zijn de Sarb017, Stowa Marine 36, en de CW C65 trident diver.


----------



## woiter

dubbel post.... uugh


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Wolter. 
Je hebt nogal wat omzwervingen gemaakt in de 10 jaar dat je uit NL bent. Misschien wil je daar iets meer over vertellen? 
En de dubbele post .... edit en prak er een paar foto’s van je horloges in. 
Ben ook wel benieuwd naar jouw ervaring met de Stowa Marine. Ik heb na lang wikken en wegen de reguliere Marine met een zilveren wijzerplaat gekocht ... niet zo veel later introduceerde Stowa de 36 mm versie. Als ik dat geweten had, had ik wat langer gewacht.


----------



## woiter

MHe225 said:


> Welkom, Wolter.
> Je hebt nogal wat omzwervingen gemaakt in de 10 jaar dat je uit NL bent. Misschien wil je daar iets meer over vertellen?
> En de dubbele post .... edit en prak er een paar foto's van je horloges in.
> Ben ook wel benieuwd naar jouw ervaring met de Stowa Marine. Ik heb na lang wikken en wegen de reguliere Marine met een zilveren wijzerplaat gekocht ... niet zo veel later introduceerde Stowa de 36 mm versie. Als ik dat geweten had, had ik wat langer gewacht.


De omzwervingen zijn studie en werk gerelateerd. Studie in Nijmegen en Utrecht in de ontwikkelongs biologie. Zodoende voor mijn Master in Barcelona en PhD in Melbourne beland. Momenteel werk ik in een lab in Oostenrijk aan regeneratie biologie. We proberen te achterhalen waarom sommige dieren staarten en armen terug kunnen groeien en waarom mensen dit niet kunnen.

Fotos heb ik momenteel niet paraat, maar je zal ze op het forum vast wel voorbij zien komen. De marine 36 is een favoriet. Ik heb hem met de 2018 advent verkoop gekocht. Dat was op zich al een mooie aanbieding, maar omdat het onverwacht een brushed versie was (die normaal gesproken meer zou moeten kosten) heb ik ook nog eens een 100 euro tegoes bon gekregen.

Die tegoed bon is zojuist bij de aanschaf van een antea ks rose goed van pas gekomen.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Tailyn

Ook ik kom hier eens kijken, voornamelijk omdat ik al een tijdje opzoek ben naar een CW C65 Sandhurst. Maar waarom niet nog een forum, tijd zat...

Nick, 35 en woon in de Randstad. Sinds 2 jaar druk met horloges en last van flipperitus. Bezit momenteel een Speedy, Sarb, Longines Moonphase en ben nog opzoek naar een leuke beater! Met een speedy kan je nou eenmaal niet zwemmen..


----------



## Al Faromeo

Je ziet: het is hier niet errug druk... 

Maar desalniettemin (zo - heb ik dàt woord ook weer eens gebruikt...) hartelijk wlekom!


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Nick, hopelijk breng jij wat leven in de brouwerij. Misschien een plaatje in de Wat-Draag-Je draad ter aflossing van Martin's foto?

Al Faromeo: desalniettemin, niettegenstaande, ..... misschien kunnen we er nog een paar bij schrapen en dan in een enkele zin prakken .....


----------



## TagTime

Welkom geheten, begeleid met een klein Hollands tintje.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## MHe225

Welkom hier, Johan. 
Natuurlijk zouden we graag foto's van jouw horloges zien.

Laat ik het goede voorbeeld geven - in navolging van TagTime, hier ook een Hollands Tintje


----------



## PascalB87

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben al flink wat jaren lid hier op WUS, maar het bleef tot op heden beperkt tot een paar posts.
Echter, ik heb deze week toestemming gekregen om een topic te mogen openen over mijn "geesteskind" Brunmontagne.

Wellicht dat er wat leden hier zijn, die ook actief zijn op bijvoorbeeld Horlogeforum? 
Daar mag ik al enige tijd genieten van leuke berichten over mijn horloges. 
Zie er dan ook naar uit om hier ook onderdeel te worden van de mooie community!

Maar goed, voorstellen.

Mijn naam is Pascal Bruinenberg, woonachtig in het pittoreske Rottum (FR). 
33 jaar oud/jong en een echte levensgenieter. Biertjes/eten met vrienden, veel sporten en uiteraard horloges.

Mijn collectie van horloges bestaat nu, uiteraard naast Brunmontagne, nog uit mijn Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono, Junghans Olympic en een Kemmner Tonneau.

Aangezien het hier natuurlijk om horloges draait, hierbij mijn favoriete foto van "The Original Representor".


----------



## MHe225

Welkom in deze hoek, Pascal. Is jouw horlogemerk bijzaak of hoofdzaak?

Zoals je gezien hebt, heb ik al één Friesch horloge in mijn collectie ......


----------



## PascalB87

MHe225 said:


> Welkom in deze hoek, Pascal. Is jouw horlogemerk bijzaak of hoofdzaak?
> 
> Zoals je gezien hebt, heb ik al één Friesch horloge in mijn collectie ......


Hey hallo!

Haha goede vraag zeg. Het is een beetje toevallig ontstaan allemaal, ontwikkelde zich tot bijzaak en begint aan de deur te knabbelen als hoofdzaak ondertussen 😉.

Had je al eens eerder iets van Brunmontagne voorbij zien komen of is dit voor het eerst?

Ik had de vd Klauw al gespot . Ze zitten hier op 5 minuten rijden van mijn huis, ben er ook al wel eens geweest. Prachtige horloges!

Bedankt voor je vriendelijke ontvangst.


----------



## MHe225

Dit is voor het eerst dat ik van Brunmontagne hoor, @Brunmontagne. Ik heb ook even vluchtig over je site gekeken, daar kom ik zeker terug om een en ander beter te bekijken. Eerste indrukken zijn goed.

Hopelijk gaan wij meer van jou zien en horen, ook in deze hoek van WUS


----------



## TagTime

Welkom Pascal, moet zeggen dat je achternaam mooi vertaald naar het Frans. Had je ook andere talen uitgeprobeerd? Brownmountain bekt toch niet zo lekker .

Geweldig dat je in het horloge maken bent gestapt. Heb je andere modellen in de pijplijn? Langzaam zie je steeds meer NLse horlogemakers, mooie ontwikkeling.


----------



## PascalB87

MHe225 said:


> Dit is voor het eerst dat ik van Brunmontagne hoor, @Brunmontagne. Ik heb ook even vluchtig over je site gekeken, daar kom ik zeker terug om een en ander beter te bekijken. Eerste indrukken zijn goed.
> 
> Hopelijk gaan wij meer van jou zien en horen, ook in deze hoek van WUS


Ah wat leuk zeg! Het begint in Nederland wel serieus te ontwikkelen qua naamsbekendheid, daar buiten is het nog relatief weinig merk ik haha.
Bedankt, leuk om te horen dat de eerste indrukken goed zijn.

Misschien leuk om, als je even wat tijd over hebt, mijn interview op Youtube eens te bekijken:




Ik denk dat dat je namelijk snel wegwijs maakt met mijn verhaal en hoe ik hier eigenlijk tot gekomen ben 

Als het aan mij ligt gaan jullie nog veel van mij voorbij zien komen haha.
Bedankt wederom voor je leuke bericht!



TagTime said:


> Welkom Pascal, moet zeggen dat je achternaam mooi vertaald naar het Frans. Had je ook andere talen uitgeprobeerd? Brownmountain bekt toch niet zo lekker .
> 
> Geweldig dat je in het horloge maken bent gestapt. Heb je andere modellen in de pijplijn? Langzaam zie je steeds meer NLse horlogemakers, mooie ontwikkeling.


Bedankt! Nou het grappige is dat ik ontzettend veel namen heb geprobeerd, helemaal toen ik al vrij vroeg in het begin in de clinch kwam te liggen over de eerste naam, Montbrun Watches. Toen is alles voorbij gekomen haha. Brownmountain is daar zeker 1 van geweest maar ben het helemaal met je eens, dat bekte niet erg lekker . Uiteindelijk heeft mijn praktische kant het wederom gewonnen en kwam ik via Google Translate uit bij Brunmontagne, en ik ben er super trots op!

Ja dat ik er zo in ben gestapt/gerold was van te voren echt niet zo gepland haha. Eigenlijk is het een opeenstapeling van toevalligheden (al mag ik dat niet meer zeggen) en heeft het uiteindelijk geleid tot dit horloge en dito verhaal. Ik ben op de achtergrond zeker bezig met nieuwe versies, een echt compleet nieuw model staat nog niet direct op de roadmap. Ik zie er inderdaad ook steeds meer voorbij komen. Ik kreeg gisteren op een ander forum ook een ontzettend groot compliment, ik citeer:

"Jouw merk is een van de weinige nieuwe merken die niet een design hebben gepakt. Het is uniek, maar toch voelt het bekend en dat is een mooie combinatie".

Ik kan je vertellen, dat soort complimenten, daar doe ik het allemaal voor dezer dagen!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Welkom Pascal - en veel sukses met je merk!


----------



## Al Faromeo

.


----------



## X-off

Hallo iedereen,
Vermits ik hier vrij nieuw ben, zal ik me ook maar even voorstellen.
Ik ben een Belgische (Limburg) Casio verzamelaar en ben op mijn zoektocht naar nieuwe/oude Casio's enkel keren op deze site terecht gekomen.
Omdat ik regelmatig weetjes opzoek over deze horloges, heb ik me ook maar aangesloten, zodat ik hier ook met andere enthousiastelingen over onze passie kan praten.
Zelf ben ik intussen 50+, heb 1 vrouw, 2 dochters en 1 hond. 
Van jongs af aan heb ik steeds een Casio gehad, maar het probleem was dat ik er nooit één kon wegdoen, waardoor ik er nu zo'n 60-tal heb.
Ik weet niet of dat veel of weinig is op dit forum...?
Als sport squash ik regelmatig (hoewel nu niet mogelijk door Corona) en ga ik af en toe mountainbiken.
Van opleiding ben ik piloot, maar ik werk nu als magazijnier op de lokale gemeentelijke werkplaats.
Oh ja, en als het effe kan, doe ik ritjes met mijn Hayabusa of Bandit. 
Ik kijk er naar uit om hier anderen te leren kennen met dezelfde passie!


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, @X-off ik ben al 21 jaar woonachtig in Texas, maar mijn wieg stond in Nederlands Limburg.
Deel af en toe een foto - we kunnen wat aanloop in de "Wat draag je (vandaag)?" draad gebruiken en in het cafe kun je plaatjes van je Busa en Bandit kwijt (heb zelf 2 oude BMW's en 'n Ducati - mijn screen-name is van die laatste afgeleid).
Gelukkig geen typefout in de regel met familie details .... stel je voor, 2 vrouwen, 1 dochter, 1 hond


----------



## chielm

Goedemorgen samen, 

Mijn naam is Chiel, ik ben al enige tijd actief op de andere Nederlandse horlogefora (met name lezen, weinig schrijven). 

Ik woon in de buurt van Utrecht en verzamel horloges (die laatste zagen jullie vast al aankomen). Voorkeur gaat met name richting Rolex en een beetje Omega. Op het moment flirt ik een beetje met Grand Seiko; we zullen zien wat de tijd brengt!

Fijne dag gewenst allemaal!

Chiel


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, @chielm , nu nog wat fotootjes (hier of in de "wat draag je?" draad) en het is helemaal goed.


----------



## NL-USA

Hallo! Mijn naam is Alex. Ben lid van WUS sinds 2008 maar heb dit sub forum nooit gezien.

Geboren in NL en voor studie verhuist naar de VS in 1995 dat zou voor een aantal jaaren zijn maar 26 jaar later woon ik nog steeds in de VS. Mijn ouders en broertjes wonen gewoon allemaal in NL.

Ik ben kipvlieginstructeur en verkeersvlieger.

Horloges altijd leuk gevonden vooral toen mijn broer zijn studie ging down op de Vakschool in Amsterdam en zich specializeerde in horloge en klokken bouw.

Favorite merk is Breitling maar verzamel allerlei luchtvaart horloges. Eerste Breitling heb ik gekocht in 1995 net voordat ik vertrok voor mijn vliegopleiding in de VS.

Groetjes,

Alex.


----------



## MHe225

NL-USA said:


> Hallo! Mijn naam is Alex. Ben lid van WUS sinds 2008 maar heb dit sub forum nooit gezien.
> 
> Geboren in NL en voor studie verhuist naar de VS in 1995 dat zou voor een aantal jaaren zijn maar 26 jaar later woon ik nog steeds in de VS. Mijn ouders en broertjes wonen gewoon allemaal in NL.
> 
> Ik ben kipvlieginstructeur en verkeersvlieger.
> 
> Horloges altijd leuk gevonden vooral toen mijn broer zijn studie ging down op de Vakschool in Amsterdam en zich specializeerde in horloge en klokken bouw.
> 
> Favorite merk is Breitling maar verzamel allerlei luchtvaart horloges. Eerste Breitling heb ik gekocht in 1995 net voordat ik vertrok voor mijn vliegopleiding in de VS.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Alex.


Waar woon jij in de VS, Alex? 
Wij zijn in 2000 van Rijswijk (ZH) naar Texas verhuisd en daar woon ik nog steeds. 
Eén van mijn broers woont in Pert, Australie, en mijn vader en nog 2 broers gewoon in NL.

Welkom in deze hoek.
Rom


----------



## NL-USA

Mijn Amerikaanse vrouw en ik wonen in *the crossroads of America". Het is waar I70 & I57 cross in Effingham, Illinois. Maar niet voor lang! We gaan volgende maand verhuizen naar Indiana dichtbij Louisville, Kentucky. 

Mijn vrouw heeft een goede baan gevonden als Dierenarts en voor mij wordt de commute erg VEEL kotter gelukkig!


----------



## TagTime

Leuk om van je te horen Alex. Zelf woon ik sinds 2005 in de VS en werk in Philadelphia en woon in NJ.

Succes met de verhuizing.


IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## NL-USA

Leuk on te zien dat er andere Nederlanderse WUS's in de VS wonen!


----------



## TrappedInTimeWatches

Dag iedereen. 
Ik ben Michael, ook Nederlandstalig... maar woon wel nog steeds in Belgie .
Wat cool om hier een NL-talig stukje te vinden op dit forum, kijk er naar uit om verder kennis te maken en onze ervaringen te delen! 

Grtz M.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ahem.

Dit stukje forum is wel een beetje een excuus om je horloge(s) te showen he - dus laat ze komen, die plaatjes van jullie horloge-liefjes!

Ik ben zelf nogal gecharmeerd van dit fraaie stuk vakmanschap hier - en hard aan het sparen om deze Nederlandse bouwer te ondersteunen...


----------



## ynmar

Zal ik deze Nederlandse LE ook maar eens laten zien. Zelfde maker.


----------



## WatchDutchy

Woon sinds 2010 in zuid Florida. Daarvoor 18 jaar in noord Mexico. Sinds anderhalf jaar besmet met het klokjes virus. Dit is de laatste aanwinst een Panerai Luminor Submersible 731 Limited Edition.


----------



## MHe225

Welkom @WatchDutchy enne .... mooi horloge!


----------



## Bobbejaan

Hallo 

Hier een horloge liefhebber uit Den Haag! Ik heb een paar dagen geleden een verhaaltje geschreven op een ander forum dat ik even ga posten. Dit is mijn eerste horloge in 3 jaar denk ik. 

So here is my Orient story! I've been interesed in mechanical watches from age 16 when my dad got me a replica submariner. Years later in college i sold replica Rolex,AP, cartier (at that time a pasha was so cool) and even the great Patek. All poorly made watches that sometimes broke down the same class so they could ask for a refund. Not really profitable but i learned so much about all the brands, movements and complications. Some years later my friend bought a Panerai for 400 euro "made from real parts" and even when i showed to the guy that sold me the replicas he tought it was genuine. But offcourse a fake. Then i learned about clones etc Even flew to Kuala lumpur to look for these watches. Found everything.. Tourbillons, rolexes with boxes and papers. They even had the hulk before they really hit the market.(2010) these things seem so normal now with aliexpress
But all.of them let me down. Broke down or died.
So i finally decided to search for a genuine watch with a real manufature (or at least close) movement. And i think for the money it does not get better then this.
The Orient Star RK-AU0004B with a tag of 69300 yen in the box
i paid 48500 yen (350 euro) with about 4800 yen (35 euro) fedex priority shipping to the Netherlands. It arrived in 4 days. got hit by 97 euro import tax. even when i shipped wihout insurance and as a gift so in total about 485 euro in total.
Ive used From japan proxy service to get it straight from Rakuten in Japan. Great service!! they hold your stuff for 45 days and then combine ship.


----------



## Squirrel_Nuts

Sleutelen, tekenen, ontwerpen, lezen, uitvinden, auto's, moto's bouwen, hot-rod's(rat) bouwen, custom fietsen bouwen, horloges, bier en chikkies.


----------

